# IUI Friends Part 24



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, new home follows ..........

Aussie, great to hear from you, can't believe the boys are over a  year now, be great to hear your news when you get time  

Congrats BunBun

Jess, you just have to come along  

VIl are you and Moosey coming ?

Rachel glad the drip went well, fingers crossed for a great harvest.

Thanks to all for there good wishes, not ignoring your questions Moom, but if get chance will post on the other thread over weekend, hope you have a nice weekend

Julie, grandmas cooking, perfect  

Thinking of you Holly, you too Molly x

/waves to Creaky

lol Cat at your story, not long now   

Erica, poor you, hope you are feeling better  

Kim can't even imagine how hard this cold and dreary month is being for you (((hugs)))

Jilly will pop on other thread and see how your d/r is going

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all you lovlies.

Well we finished Olivers new bedroom yesterday and he loves it,thank goodness!!!!! I was really worried that moving him form his lovely big roon to a littlun would be a bit traumatic but its been fine.

Hope your all having a lovely weekend,Oli has got a party later so we are having dinner out,yummy!!!

Rachel-wishing you loads and loads of luck for egg collection hunny,will be thinking of you loads               

Big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Glad Olly likes his new room    

Thanks for the       but unfortunately egg collection is on hold at the moment as my oestrogen levels are too high and they are worried about OHSS.  Hopefully Wednesday or Thursday though...............fingers crossed!!  On the positive side (and perhaps an explanation for the oestrogen!) I now have 23 follicles!

Enjoy your meal

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey Rachel! What a big brood you have!  Must be agony, you poor thing - still will be worth it when you have 20 kids!!    

Hope it all goes to plan.

Candy - I might be being a bit dim here (no comments please Jilly & Erica!!) but is this pregnancy a "natural" - can remember you thinking about going for another ivf but then it all suddenly went quiet!! Next thing we know & you've another one on the way!!

I had a letter from ISIS fertility clinic on Sat saying they can't find any details of me having a hysteroscopy & as I have a problem with implantation & have had a previous pregnancy I should have one asap.

Not really sure what it involves - apparently you can have scar tissue from a previous m/c or termination - I didn't know that!

I'm just hoping that BUPA will cough up for it - they won't give me anything towards ttc but i might get my GP to wangle it & say it's for heavy period investigations!

I'm not holding my breath but would be quite handy if they found something & sorted it!

Bit annoyed that no one has picked this up on NHS or at ISIS in the last 4 years!! Cos there's no way I'm doing another fresh cycle, had enough, enough,enough!!!!


Love to all, must go, DH has cooked!!!!! 
Jess xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Still at it like a  ? Hope you've had a good weekend, lots of       for this week, stims here we come!
Aussie Meg - Lovely to "see" you back  blimey how time flies! Connor & Rhuari are gorgeous, can't wait to hear all of your news.
Catwoman - Oooooooh fawn dungarees they will get your heart racing (well maybe if they fall down  ) Not long until the 9th   hope you're taking it easy Mrs, all energy will be needed soon enough  I'm feeling loads better thank you, painkillers have done the trick.
Creaky - Hi   nice to "see" you & your very beautiful babies, fab pic.
Kelly - Good to hear that you've finished Olivers room & that he loves it. Hope you enjoyed your dinner out  
Julie - Hope you had something delicious at grandmas (as if you didn't  ) & that   has either finished or stopped giving you so much grief   
Candy - Lovin' you new ticker lady, about time  
Rachel - 23 follies  blimey girl! You take it easy & lots of        for ec Wed/Thu. Hope your oestrogen level comes down asap 
Holly - Much love as always     hoping this week brings you a chance to move on poppet.
Moomin -  I love my ticker too, in fact I'll probably try to eat it later   Hope your friend is ok, what an awful thing to happen. Yes, I'm afraid Jilly is up to her old tricks but currently has her DH tied to the bed (s/e of d/r she reckons but for those of us that have d/r we know the truth   ) so she is a bit quieter than normal, be pleased about that though it's a good thing!
Starr - Hope you're doing as well as you can   my thoughts & best wishes are with you & your mom     
Molly -   hope all is well in Mollyland.
BunBun -     
KJ - Big  hope you feel a little brigher each day.
Jess - A BIT dim  Just a bit? Is that a little bit or a BIG bit?   What do you reckon Poops? Ahhhh I'm right there with you on the grandparents names mate. One set of mine is Phyllis & Eric equally as gorgeous as yours don't you think   I didn't know about the scar tissue following a miscarriage & if the hysteroscopy is going to help you then I hope you get an appt soon & that you can get it paid for by BUPA     By the way Candy got a natural BFP, fantastic news eh  

Lots of   to everyone not mentioned.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Aussie Meg - Lovely to hear from you and can't wait to hear more.  

Candy - Thanks for asking but we're not coming to the meet.    We'd have loved to but February is getting madder and madder and we just can't manage it this time.  We're defo gonna come to the next one though.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah VIL what a shame..was soo looking forward to a bertie cuddle
*goes off to sulk*

kj x


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi you lovelies.

has anyone heard from the lovely holly?  really hoping she is/you are ok.

hi vil and aussie meg, nice to see you.

candy lovely, FABEROO news, congratulations to you and dh.  what a lovely way to start 2007 with your good news.  CONGRATULATIONS.

julie - wedding plans going well thanks for asking.  really coming round quickly now.  PANNNNNNNIC!  only need to loose about 10 stone before the BIG, (big being the operative word), day.  hoping you are well lovely. and enjoying grandma's cooking.

hi to erika, catwoman (blimey it's going to happen v soon!!), mad kelly, jilly, rachel, kj, mad jess.  and anyone else who knows me.  hoping 2007 is being kind to you all.
love as always.
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm here, I'm here CR!!  Soz - I posted on the other thread on Friday and didn't get to the friends' thread but I have been reading!!  How lovely to have your wedding to look fwd to this summer - aaaah bliss  

Aussie - sooooo great to hear from you!!  The boys are sooooooo cute!!  Bet you're incredibly busy but no doubt loving it!!

Creaky - heard a rumour you had 'cracked it'  YAY!!!  Well done you and great to see you here too!!

BunBun - totally thrilled you made it thru panel with flying colours!!  Let's hope it won't be too long now!

KJ - hope you got your book updated and it wasn't too heartbreaking.  Hope too you had a word to your SW about the potentials they have had you lined up for recently  

Erica - fingers are crossed that you got to eat your treats after weigh in tonite!!  You're so determined just know you'll do it!  Pleased you're feeling better  

Julie - hope all is good in your world  

Candy - heard from your 'friend' yet  

Jess - any luck with Bupa yet?  Fingers firmly crossed!

Kel - great that Ollie's room looks fab and he loves it 

Claire - ooooohhhhhh hunny - can imagine you've got so many things racing thru your mind about now!!  Pleased you've got eye candy to take your mind off things in the meantime    Hope they get cracking!!  Thinking of you loads and willing two beautiful pain free arrivals v soon, but not too soon!!

Starr - how's things this week hunny?  Hope  you're all doing ok - you've gone quiet.... 

Rachel - thinking of you loads and sending great big    

Shazia - where are you  

Molly as ever  

Moomin & Megan 

Hellos to VNNL (formerly VIL)   and Moosey     and everyone!

The weather is beautiful here at last so I'm doing a bit of spring cleaning...  washing the sofa covers etc.... exciting stuff huh?!!  Annoyingly the council are digging up the water pipes in the street so we have concrete cutters and all sorts of noisy stuff & blokey blokes that don't make sitting outside fun   Another blood test today... results later but don't think HCG is down enough yet....  Still unable to make plans and decide where to from here....  On the positive side... looks like we are going to build a house!  V exciting and lots of nice things to think about.  We are hoping to have it signed up by the end of the week.  Pleased that at last we have something good and real to focus on.

xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow!  Holly that is exciting!  Really hoping you're ok, so sorry you've had to go through all this.  The new home will def be something to look forward to.

Hi CR, I highly recommend colonic irrigation for weight loss - have now lost 12lbs!!!!  Have not had sugar, yeast or wheat for ages - except today when i had to home made Chelsea buns drizzled with icing!!  
Going for my 2nd colonic on Tuesday night!  (if it's good enough for Princess Di, then it's good enough for me! )

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

I hope all is good with all of you.

All is looking more positive here - booked in for egg collection tomorrow morning and just hoping that the follies don't decide to go awol before then, in the way they did last time.  I don't feel too bloated which seems a bit weird but just feel absolutely exhausted - had 12 hours sleep last night and am still tired!!

Erica - Hope weight watchers went well last night.  Any treats afterwards??  

CR - Good luck with planning your wedding!!

Julie- Hope all is good with you, that work is okay and that those around you are being a bit more sensitive.

Jess - Definitely think you should come to the meet!  When I lived in Oxford and visited family in Ipswich it used to take me 2.5 hours to drive and I used to go down A12, round M25 and up the M40, but the cross country way is quite easy too.  Go on, you know you want to...........!!!!

KJ -   Hope you are okay

Holly -   to those workmen!  Hope they give you some peace soon.  Brilliant news about the house plans.

Kelly - How are you?  Hoep the midwife appointment went well.

Big hellos to Candy, Moomin, VIL, Bunbun, Struthie, Catwoman and Sair

Speaking of Sair, has anyone heard from her recently?...................she has been very quiet  

Hvae a lovely day everyone

love Rachel xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Rachel guess all your energy has been going on growing follies, no wonder you are tired, keep drinking that water and good luck for tomorrow, do you not down reg ?

Julie thanks for letting us know about Sair

We didn't get any updates on Julies world ?

Holly, still can't believe you are still in limbo, exciting about the house though  not heard anything, but then i won't answer phone to witheld or unknown mobiles just incase, i am guessing they are still away anyway, to be honest I would rather not hear anything

Sorry you two can't make it to the meet vil & Moosey, anyone else coming ?

Jess, think Erica filled you in 

Fingers crossed bupa pay Jess

Jilly hope the stimming goes well

Love to Kim, Molly et all Cx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am so so so sorry I haven't posted for an absolute age.... I felt so awful when I just read your post Rachel, asking about me, sorry if I have worried you!  I have popped on a few times to read but you know how it is when sometimes you just haven't the energy to post.  I am getting quite uncomfortable now so sitting here for too long is a bit of a nightmare!  I will probably have to post this in instalments as I have so much to catch up on!  Anyway, enough of me for now.

Candy - your news is absolutely wonderful, I am so thrilled for you, you and DH must be over the moon.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  Your news about your so called friends was awful...are they back from their holiday yet?  Have you heard from them?  I don't blame you for cutting all ties..they are not worth it and certainly do not deserve your friendship.

Rachel - Thanks so much for asking about me, I hope you are ok.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes really wel with EC, you follie queen!

Julie - So where did you book for your hols then hun?  Hoping you and Lee are both ok and getting stronger every day.  Yes, have been watching D H....doesn't Edie (sp?!) just make you mad?!  Poor Susan!

Kelly - Thanks so much for pm hun, will reply asap.  Glad to hear Oli's new bedroom has been finished without any hitches!  Have you bought anything yet for the twins?  Jason are I are just too superstitious!  I have been looking but not buying yet!  I have had a couple of presents already but won't even have them in the house yet!  Glad everything is going well with your pregnancy... loved your name choices by the way.

Holly - I'm so sorry to hear that things are still dragging on for you hun.  Surely you must be out of danger of an ectopic now though?  Fab house news...that is soooo just what you and DH need...something positive and exciting to focus on.

Jess - Enjoy your colonic tonight!  That is something I really think I could do with!  I have always suffered in that department....and it's even worse now!  How are your class?  I have been signed off until week 28 (more of that later) though I have been popping into work to sort paperwork, planning etc, though legally I'm there on a social basis!  The behaviour of my class has really gone downhill...two boys (year 6) were caught smoking last week!!!!!!!!  Completely unheard of in our little village primary school!  There's no way that would have happened if I had been there...I feel really guilty though I know that's stupid.  Oh well, I mustn't let it bother me, I know I've got to put myself and babes first and not worry about work!

Starr - I was so sorry to hear about your mum....but how strong she sounds.  Sending loads of positive thoughts your and her way.....I'm sure she's got the strength to get through this.  How is your new boss?

Claire  - Ohhh how exciting, not long to go now.  Can I ask you what type of buggy/pushchair you have gone for...the researching is driving me mad!!!

    just pressed something and lost loads of my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will fill you in quickly...am feeling quite knackered now!!

My consultant has signed me off until week 28 cos he feels that this is quite a risky time in twin pregnancies so I have got to get plenty of rest and as little stress as possible.  My blood pressure last week was as low as it has ever been so being a lady of leisure obviously suits me!  Both babies are growing well and moving around loads which is really reassuring.

Anyway, I'd better go, I haven't had my afternoon lie-down today!!!  Better get in a few minutes before I start thinking about dinner!

So much love to you all, thinking of you all loads...
      

Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys Dh just had a txt from the dad of our goddaughter.... says this;

Its X, don't know what happened as i heard wife tell Candy about holiday and Candy didn't mention you guys were coming down, but sorry you guys travelled for nothing.  Wife is very upset about messages on answerphone, but sure it can be fixed if its what you both want, but maybe best to leave it a few days tho, will wait to hear from u 

.....

I have never read such bull .... i have checked my bt phone bill and it was actually a bit earlier that I spoke with her to confirm we were going etc, it was 10days b4 party, i know with hand on heart I never spoke to her after that, otherwise why would we have gone down, let alone sat outside house for 2hours !

Will get Dh to ignore text

Cx

PS Julie hope head feels better soon


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello loves and darlings!
Have totally ballsed up - meant to send this to Sair as a personal message, and ended up posting it instead! So have modified it into a post. Hope no-one minds the lengthy discussion at the end about twin pushchairs, though  
Erica - thank you sooo much for your pm; will pm you back shortly. Ye Gods, woman, you can write!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I love you all the more for it       
Jilly - where and how are yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo? Are you jabbing yerself yet?       
Julie hunny - I'm so sorry you're feeling     Thinking of you. 
Candy - sounds like your 'mate' is frantically digging herself out of a hole. I'd challenge her over her excuse, personally. I can't bear it when people try to absolve themselves of responsibility by shifting the blame. Oooh, give her five minutes with me...     
KJ -      
Rachel - isn't today the big EC day? Keeping everything crossed for you     
Kelly - Thanks for pm, love - glad to be of service!  
Blimey, Jess.... colonic irrigation? EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! You're a braver woman than I am! Mine's strictly a one-way street!       Looking forward to hearing how it goes!
Sair - Hope all is still going well - certainly sounds like your bubs are thriving. I think it's a great idea that you've been signed off - I found it incredibly hard at work from around 24 weeks until I finished at 29. I was so, so tired all the time, and the stress of commuting really finished me off. I reckon it did the bubs the world of good, too, as they definitely put on a growth spurt once I'd finished work and was able to rest during the day!
Re the pushchair: I've gone for the Out n' about double nipper. It has really good reviews both on the TAMBA website and on mumsnet.com. It's a three wheeler, all-terrain buggy, which is meant to be v. light going up hills (we live in a hilly area), can fit through most front doors and shop doors, too, and is very sporty and groovy looking. Of all the reviews I've seen, no one has a bad word to say about it. It's around the £260-£300 region, depending on where you get it from (that's for the basic package - cosy toes and newborn supports will cost more). The cheapest place I found was icbaby.com - they're also excellent for car seats (much cheaper than anywhere else!). They're really, really competitive prices, usually deliver by next day courier, and the lady you generally deal with - Jane - is absolutely lovely. We now have our pushchair assembled and ready to go, and we're really pleased with it so far - incredibly easy to fold up etc. It's also ideal if you and your DH are pretty active, as you can use it in the country and on the beach, too.
As for me - still hanging on in there, which is just as well as the nursery is almost-but-not-quite finished (still, at least I can drool over Darius a little longer!   ). Feeling bloody petrified most of the time, and ravenously hungry the rest of it. I ate four kit-kats this morning. Disgusting.
Big loves to all not mentioned,
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

/links


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys 

rather belatedly wanted to wish rachel luck for her EC - hope all goes well hun  

lovely to see you sair, was only thinking about you the other day..glad you are getting lots of rest

candy - what a crock of $hite from your god daughters parets..julie is right tho, the dh could be the innocent party in it 

julie - hope your head feels better 

cat - 4 kit kats  dont tell us, the babies like them  glad the nursey is nearly done..got any pics?

holly and molly    

i have got the most hideous throat on me, high temp, shivers, sweats, the works, been in bed all day, after being delerious all night and hardly sleeping  as soon as the aspirin wears off temp goes up again, havent felt this rough in years. am hopping mad tho cos i've been waiting all month to start with a new patient (and so earn some more pennies) did my first shift on monday and supposed to have another today and i had to bloomin call in sick grrr. new little one is dead cute, tho very poorly..and his mum is 18 tho not very mature, not entirely sure how bringing littlun home is going to pann out..will be amazed if she copes..mondays shift was accompanied by loads of her friends in school uniform tramping in and out of her new flat  he'd only been out of hosp 2 hours and his bedroom wasnt even set up as she'd just moved in the same day, and these kids just sat there texting on their mobiles while we all ran about trying to set up all the equipment. lord give me strength 

was our lovely godson Max's 2nd birthday yesterday so went to his party (before i came down with the lurgy) he cut his head open on sun so all his birthday pics have him with a steri-stripped head  he was so happy with his pressies, balloons, his friends, his cake, melted everybody i think . he's stopped asking where Caleb is thank goodness...

right i feel the shivers coming back on so back to my bed-hovel

love to all 

kjx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Sorry been awol, have had major 'puter probs and it's only sort of working now.. so best be quick.

Mum's gone in tonight with the op tommorow. She's got very scared in the last few ways but trying to hide it. Lots of tears last night, but she seems brighter today. 
All ok with me.. boss has been ok this week so maybe she's realised what a queen b*tch she's been. 

Sorry no personals.. if i don't manage to get back on before next sat then see you all (incl you Jess!!) around 6.30.  If anything changes can someone txt me !!

Ta Love Me xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr will be thinking of you and your family tommorow, catch up on other news later in week, love to all

PS Jess no excuses now


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr - hope everything goes ok with your  mum tomorrow 

julie - glad your heads better..I am still sick as a dog..one tonsil is covered in spots and swollen to the size of a house so off to the docs in a bit for some antibiotics. feel so rough, totally wiped out, everything hurts, even my eyes looking at the laptop screen 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

Just a quickie to let you know that after sitting by the phone all morning I have just been told that we have 11 good embryos (out of 19 eggs collected).  They decided to do ICSI on half, but we had much better results from IVF (8 out of 10 fertilised) than the ICSI (3 out of 9 fertilised).

So e/t is either Saturday or Monday if they look ok for blastocysts.............

Fingers crossed!!

Thank you for all your support and good wishes - it means a lot.

KJ - Get well soon - it sounds horrible.

love to all

Rachel


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY rachel great news  interesting th ICSI ones didnt do so well..i always thought ICSI was more or less a dead cert for fertilisation..shows how much i know 

back from docs..have a very bad dose (her words) of tonsilitus..so have humungous doses of penicillin to get down me. i must be rough cos she touched my arm in a very motherly way and said..'you must be feeling really ill with the look of whats going on in there' and i started crying  she told me to get straight back into bed so thats where I am off to

laters all

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Get well soon Kim.

Starr - hope your mums op goes well xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - 11 good embryos that's fantastic news    well done you. Get plenty of rest & lots of   for ec Sat or Mon, it will be the latter I think, bring on the blasts!
Jess - How was your colonic Tues?  Think I'd better book in for a couple if they make you loose weight, 12lbs that's fab mate. Any news on BUPA paying for your hysteroscopy? 
Jilly -    for your appt tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news.
Julie - Hope you're ok, small steps lovely, one day at a time.  looks fantastic any room in your suitcase?  
Sair - Wondered where you had disappeared to. Lovely to "see" you back  Hope you're resting & making the most of being signed off. Can't believe you're 25 weeks  OMG where did that time go? It's great to hear that all is well with you & the twins.
Starr -       for your mom today I hope everything goes as well as it can. Lots of love to you & your family   PS.  to you boss for being bad at such a stressful time for you.
KJ - Glad Max had a lovely birthday  & sending you lots of   for a speedy recovery from your nasty bout of tonsilitus. Hope you get lots of rest & that your penicillin starts working very soon.
Candy - Oooooh  give your so called mates 5 minutes with Catwoman like she suggested I'm sure she will sort them out  Love to you & bump  
CR - A summer wedding how lovely  hope you let us all know when it is. How do you fancy some FF bridesmaids?  
Catwoman - Sorry  I guess I write like I talk, alot! 4 kit kats I'm impressed girl  but were they 2 fingered kit kats or 4 fingered ones. I'll be so much impressed if you say the last option. Glad to hear the nursery is nearly finished but you still get to ogle Darius for a little while longer.
Holly - Hope the workmen working on the waterpipes aren't causing you too much disruption  & that they are finished soon. How exciting building your own house   something positive for you & DH to focus upon. Big mahussive  &  as always & I hope you get to make future plans soon, limbo land is such a hard place to be.

Hello  Meg, Moomin, Molly, BunBun, Struthie, Creaky, Kelly, VIL & everyone else hope you are all ok.

Erica.xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

everyone! Sorry been awol, been reading but not felt like posting. Not much happening to report in any case. 

Firstly, Rachel - I'm SO pleased to read your news. Lots of growing and dividing vibes to all those embies - it's all looking so good you must be really chuffed!       Like KJ I also thought ICSI was more of a cert than IVF...  Hope you're resting up now and preparing the mother ship for precious cargo! 

KJ - hunny, you poor thing - tonsilitis sounds really grim. Hope the antibiotics do the trick and you're feeling better soon.  Can't believe Max is 2 already! How time flies...  He sounds like an angel. Hope the new patient works out okay and is not too stressful. Did you speak the sw about the suitability of the children they've been suggesting? Really hope it won't be long hunny and your life takes a happy turn soon - you've coped with such a lot of sh*t in the past few years... 

Julie - how are you doing lovely?   Hope you're coping okay with colleague at work and she's traeting you with a bit of sensitivity. Was   to read about Lee's accident, hope he's on the mend now... 

Starr - hope Mum's op has gone well and that she makes a speedy recovery and you get good news really soon.     Will she need radiotherapy or anything? My mum found that arnica really helped with the bruising after her op. Such a worrying time, but make sure you look after yourself too.  

Candy - how bizarre that your friend insists you knew they were going away - as if you'd go to all that trouble knowing that!  Hope little bump is growing nicely... as you know, I'm thrilled for you lovely.  

Catwoman -  all I can say is    not loooooong now!  

Erica - I'm impressed with your weightloss! Well done.   All I have done about mine so far is jump on the scales and scare myself to death  I might have to sort myself a ticker out as an incentive/embarassment!  Glad you have a tx plan lovey....roll on FET!

Jilly - I think it's tomorrow you have your scan? Good luck with the stims hunnybunny.     

Jess - thanks for pm, will send the book asap. You are brave/mad having colonic irrigation.....does it REALLY help with weightloss?!  I'm far too scared to try it! Any more news on tests? I'm sure BUPA will cover it - especially if you speak to private c/s first - they usually find a way of wording it.... 

Sair - lovely to hear from you and that all's okay and you're resting up!  

Kelly - one of each....   how perfect! Lovely names... 

AussieMeg - so lovely to hear from you, look forward to catching up on Rhuari & Connor's news soon.   

Bunbun - congrats on the panel acceptance!  Excellent news!

Last, but by no means least, gorgeous Holly...  I really hope that those levels start behaving themselves soon so you can get some closure and move on. Being in limboland is truly awful, but this is just too much...  Not fair to have all this worry on top of your sad loss...  I really hope that building your own house will be a new start for you both and I just KNOW that a little one will come along soon to occupy that lovely little room you're going to build for him/her. 

Hello to Moomin, Struthie, Looby, Shazia, CK6, Cathy, VIL & Moosey, Lily, Murtle and anyone I've rudely forgotten!  

We're off to our favourite Italian restaurant on the river tonight. No occasion, but they've been shut all of January and it always cheers me up! 

Loads of love
Molly
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Erica - I nearly fell off my chair when I saw Jess's smiley  You are a scream! x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All

Well the computer appears to be behaving !!!

Mum's ok, came through the op ok, a bit sick and some pain but ok. Looks like she'll be out sometime over the weekend!! So quick eh.

Just acouple of quickie personals.

Well done Rachel.. 11 embies    Are you going to blasts??  How strange that the icsi result was so much worse than ivf. I'm with KJ, i thought it gave better fertilizations.. Oh well all good for you.. xxx

KJ poor hunny.... Tonsilitis is awful esp as an adult. Lots of rest, fluids and keep warm. Hope you feel better soon xxxxx

Molly, Lovely to see you, sending you a big  xx

Julie you too honey 

Jess, very impresive about the colonic!! My friend had one after friends raved about it. She hated it, said she felt like she'd been attacked by a tube!! However she did feel great after !!

Erika. 4 big kit kats would be impressive..... i really need to diet, but i have no will power!! In times of stress i eat more. I wish i was one of those that the weight fell off at the slightest upset, but alas no... the choc is always calling. Keep going girl!!


Love to everyone else and ta for the good wishes for mum...    so far so good !!

Love me xxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in quickly to say .... 

Rachel - well done on 11 fertilising ... I am the same as the others thought more would fertilise with ICSI    - good luck for transfer.

KJ - hope you are soon feeling better the antibiotics kick in soon

Julie - Hope you are ok, looking forward to seeing you next weekend

Starr - glad all went well with your mum today, and good to hear that she should be home by the weekend

Kelly - going to sort out the bits and pieces for you this weekend, think it is 2 black bags

Sair - Glad all is well and that you are now taking it easy, see you next Saturday to    

We are all fine here, have just had my hours confirmed for going back to work at the end of next month (how quick has that come around     ) .  Going back part time working everyother weekend and then a Tuesday and Thursday late shift, which means we only need to put Megan into nursery for a total of 7 hours a week.  Thankfully we have a nursery on site at the hospital I work at, which makes it a little bit easier - not much but a bit!!!

Right off to bed now as off to bumps and babes in the morning and meeting another mum and her little one there who I have met via FF, ( have PM'd each other loads, but never met!) so looking forward to that.

Night night and catch up soon again

Moomin
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all my lovlies!!!

Personals first !!!

Rachel-fab news on all those embies hunny,keeping everything crossed for you   

Starr-glad your mum has has the op ok,thinking of you loads and sending loads of love to your mum 

Kj-awww hun get to be,wish we could all come round and look after you   get better soon chick!!

Julie-you ok hun

Erica- hows things with you sweetie your doing great on the weight loss

Jess-any news on getting your tests done

Moomin-hope you have a fab day meeting your new ff buddie,thanks loads for sorting that stuff 

Jilly-hows the rollercoaster treating you babe?

Molly-hope you had a lovley meal chuck!!

Holly-great news on building a house,make sure you get some dishy builders so you can take some pics for us  hope your ok sweetie 

Catwoman-you still with us oh preggers one!!!? 

Love to all I have missed

I am really struggling at the mo cos my energy levels have dipped alot,I am ready for bed dead early every night and just doing the washing etc does me in.Got the nursery to decorate and lots of stuff to sort but my family have shouted at me if I even attempt anything which is lovely(still feel guilty though for not doing much~) mum and 2 nieces are coming tomorrow to do some painting so that should be fun.

Awww and my mum bless her,knows how skint we are and she came with me to pick up the mattresses we ordered last week and she ended up paying for them and a few other bits and she has ordered a us a little rocking crib for downstairs so the babies have got somewhere to sleep in the day,nearly  !! I think the family want these babies just as much as we do.

So looking forward to the meet. I apologize in advance if I A) fall asllep i my dinner or B) cry for no apparent reason,just carry on or slap me silly and I will be fine!!  

Hope you all have a lovley weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Great to hear from you, we miss you & always think of you    Glad you're ok & hope you ate loads of fab food at your favourite Italian (guess there was a nice bit of eye candy too eh!  ) My weight loss is a real struggle at the moment, I've even rejoined the gym but it's a very slow process this time.
(Glad you appreciated Jess's smiley, looks like her don't you think  )
Starr - So pleased to hear that your mom's operation went well       & totally  that she might be out at the weekend, although that must be a good thing as she must be making a remarkable recovery. More    for continuing good news for her & big  for you at this very difficult time. I'm like you, a comfort eater, which is why I'm constantly on diets. If I was one of these women who didn't eat when stressed I'd now be a size 00!! Instead I'd opt for the 4 x 4 Kit Kats  
Moomin - Hope you & Megan had a fab day with your new friends  
Kelly - I'm ok thanks, very busy at work & home so time is flying by  Good to hear all is well with you & of course you are bound to be emotional & tired  Bless your mom buying things for you & the babies, where would we be without them.

Just a quick update on Jilly  she has been to the hospital today & d/r is complete so she starts stimming tonight  DH is praying that the stimming drugs do not have the same effect on her as the d/r one as he is worn out  & wants to be freed from the handcuffs on the bedposts! Next scan is day 6 & ec is still down as being Valentines Day, beats a bunch of roses I s'pose 

Have a lovely weekend & lots of love to all     

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello hunnies!
Erica             to you. Still haven't replied to pm; will settle down this w/e and give it the attention it deserves!!!!!!!!!!!!! Erm, you do know I was joking, don't you? Was worried I might have offended you... paranoid? Moi?
Candy - happy birthday chicken - have posted on your special b.day thread, but wanted to say it here too, 'cos you're just a brill, special mod.
Starr -            to you and your mum. It's such a worrying time for you all, but you're being an absolute star (Starr by name, star by nature!).
Rachel - great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's to some gorgeous embies snuggling up in their mummy very soon!!!!!
Molly - smashing to have you back        (I nearly fell of my chair laughing at Erica's smiley, too!). Speaking of Jess, where is she?? Has the colonic blown her into oblivion?!
Julie      to you, and to Holly and KJ, too.
Jilly - yay for jabbing tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll send you big, plump follie vibes            
Kelly - hate to tell you this, lovely, but it'll get even harder... don't want to be negative, but I believe in being honest!!!!!!!!!! If you're feeling this rough now, try to get as much done in preparation as possible (for gawd's sake, don't leave it all to the last minute like I have!).
Well, Darius the fawn-dungareed lust-bucket has done his last stroke with his paintbrush, so to speak (boo!) But the nursery is done now (hooray!). All OKish (had another ante-natal appt yesterday), but slight complication possibly looming on the horizon. I've started to itch like hell all over (nights are a nightmare). My doc thinks it's probably just a typical preggy itch - very common and nothing to worry about, but wanted me to have bloods done to check for potentially v. dangerous condition called obstructive cholestasis, which is where the preggy hormones get too high for the liver to deal with, and bile salts accumulate in the blood. Potentially, this can lead to stillbirth if delivery is left to after 38 weeks (at the mo, I'm due to be induced at 38 and two days)     so the condition needs to be ruled out asap (one of the main symptoms is bad itching). Well, the bloods I had done yesterday have vanished into the ether - phoned up for results today, and con very appologetically told me that the bloods never reached the lab.             I have to have them re-done on Monday, with all this worry hanging over my head in the meantime. My con assures me that she doesn't think I've got it, and that this is just a precaution, but I feel sick to my stomach to think I've got this far - yet there's the outside chance it could all go horribly wrong at the eleventh hour.
Soz to go on, but had to sound off somewhere. I'm soooooooooooooooooooo bloody itchy, too. It's really driving me nuts        and I haven't slept for about three nights.
Love to all - will keep you updated.
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Joking Claire       are you sure?

On a serious note lovely, sorry to hear about your itching problem & I'm sure it is just a typical preggy itch       but obviously the test has to be done to rule out the nasty condition. I'm sure this is just precaution but that won't stop you worrying & stressing all weekend     I do hope you manage to get some sleep poppet, you really need it at the moment. Massive    to your hospital for loosing your bloods in the first place & then for making you wait until Monday. Couldn't they have got you in today? You should have been priority & your mind put at ease in time for the weekend.

Lots of          &         for your blood tests on Monday which I'm sure will bring good news, please try not to worry too much (far easier said than done I know   ) Everything will be alright, I just know it        Please don't worry about answering my pm you've got enough on your plate & I'll bore you some more next week. Just think after reading my pm labour will be light relief   

Try & have as good a weekend as possible.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you, Erica - you really are such a lovely lady                      Con didn't get back to me until mid afternoon, and didn't actually suggest I came in today     and I didn't suggest it, cos I probably wouldn't get there in time - it's in central London and I'm in north London, and DH would have to come home from work to drive me there (I gave up wrestling with the luvvvverly tube about ten days ago - decided my public transport days were over for a few weeks. I started feeling quite vulnerable, and people kept giving me funny glances - sort of 'do-you-really-think-you-should-be-out-and-about-in-your-frankly-ginormous-condition?' looks). It's OK - I'm being a silly sod and working myself up when there's no reason to. As DH said to me when I phoned to rant at him, if my con seriously thought that I had a strong chance of cholestatis, she'd whip me into hospital quick, and whip the bubs out. 
I have calmed down a bit now.
AND I have just eaten another Kit-Kat (and yes, they are two fingered ones - wish they were four-fingered, though!).
Right, I'm off to have another scratch...........  
Lots of love,
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS will defo pm you this w/e - don't worry about me having 'too much on my plate' - I think the problem is that I don't have enough on my plate to occupy me at the mo, so I redirect all that energy into worrying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Claire - The itching sounds horrible and I'm sorry you have to go through all this stress to have the cholestasis ruled out.    to your hospital losing the sample.  I know you will inevitably worry but am sure it will turn out to be okay.  I hope you get some better sleep soon too.   

Erica - I'm another chocolate comfort eater....in fact I have had 3 bars today     which I am sure goes against everything that the saintly Zita recommends in terms of preparing the body for the embryos to come back in!!  I am sure the gym membership will pay off though and although I hate it I always find exercise makes me feel so much better.

Jilly - Hurray for stimming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         for lots of lovely little follies.

Molly - Hope you enjoyed your Italian - sounds yummy!!!

Starr -      to your Mum for a fantastic recovery and    to all of you at this difficult time.

Kelly - Sorry you re feeling so tired - it will definitely be worth it though.  And your Mum sounds lovely helping out like that!

Moomin - Hope you had a good time with your Fertility Friender.

Holly - Hope you're okay...... 

Julie - Hope you're okay too   

KJ - How is the horrid tonsilitis?  Hope you are resting up and taking it easy

Sair - Good to see you back and to hear that all is well with the twinnies!

Big hellos to all not mentioned...............

I still won't know until tomorrow morning whether e/t is tomorrow or Monday.  Embryologist phoned today but didn't tell me anything...........I felt really stupid afterwards that I hadn't demanded to know how my little embies are doing............but didn't call her back in case it was bad news (my thinking being that if there was anything bad she would have told me in the first place).     Think I have fallen at the first hurdle in the "caring mother" stakes!!!  

We've also got to think hard about the one versus two embryo dilemma.  Only a day away and I don't know what to do!!!!!!

Anyway, have a lovely weekend everyone

Love Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just popped on to see if there was any news from rachel..cross fingers for tomoz or mon hunny. the SET debate is such a big one, i dont envy you..go with your heart...

aww claire poor you with itching plus the worries about it being something more serious..lets hope not   
totally sympathise with not sleeping for 3 nights..me too..ended up on the sofa at 3am last night for fear of disturbing dh yet again with my feverish thrashing. MAN theres some disgusting stuff on the cable channels at that time of night  switched over and managed to learn all about the polar ice caps melting instead  have watched trashy sloppy sky movies all day today..think as of about 2 hrs ago i FINALLY turned a corner and feel a teensy bit better, my temp has gone down to 100 after being 102 last night. still got great yellow spots all over my throat and can barely swallow and am completely wiped out. also the penicillin is making me feel sick and giving me wicked reflux  what joy. was meant to completing our decorating tomoz with dh but not sure i'll have the energy. really hope i sleep tonight and wake up a whole lot better tomoz

love to all

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAPPY SATURDAY PEEPS!!!!

Catwoman-thanks for the advice hunny,think your right about its gonna get worse.I did a teensy bit of cleaning this morning and I am regretting it now cos I ache so much  glad the nursery is finished,bet you cant wait to see your babies in it.
As for the itching hun try not to get too worked up about it(even though you can totally get worked up about the bloods ) I started the bad itching around 27 weeks with Oli,I was still working at a call centre and the doctor signed me off eventually cos I could not sit at my desk without making my skin bleed through scratching!! where abouts are you getting the itching mine was on my belly,legs and neck area oh and my arms.

I got it checked out cos someone told me about the condition you have heard about but apparently the itching is more local to the hands and feet in those cases!!! I really hope that this is not the case for you chick and if you have any worries at all call your m/w or hospital pregnancy assesment unit cos if they are at all concerned they will rush some blood tests through. right thats me done 

Kj-ah crappy tv dont you just love it!!please dont attempt the decorating if your not up to it,you need to rest 

Rachel-hope you have had that phonecall babe   as for the 1 or 2 embies for et,its a toughie,if you are dead set against the idea of twins then I suppose your mind is kinda made up.But if you are in doubt you must talk it through with your partner. We talked about it before our transfer but we decided that with 2 there is more chance of implanting and that if we took one away it mind be the "one" if you know what I mean,I know this wont help your decision but just wanted to explain how we felt at the time. keep us posted hun   

Right now you have all been talking about choccie I am gonna go and make some hot fudge brownies!!!!  love to all

Kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie

Knew I could count on you to give me a   

Sorry to hear Angel is feeling under the weather  really hope she perks up soon and that she desnt need further tests,its an endless worry isnt it??!! make sure you have lots of lovely cuddles with her  and keep us posted 

Claire-hope your not too itchy today hun 

Moomin-love the new pic of Megan 

Kj-I hope your still resting up babe,get better soon

Rachel-any news??  

Huge hugs to all you lovlies,cant wait to see you all at the meet especially excited about meeting the lovely Jess!!!  

Kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all

just poppin in to see if any rachel news..anyone know anything 

hows the itching claire?

  for angel

STILL feeling very [email protected] havent been this ill with tonsilitus before..if the lump on one side of my throat isnt better in the morning i'm going back to the docs. havent left the sofa all weekend, poor dh has finished decorating by himself, such a star. i've cancelled work for tomoz and tues cos theres no way i could go, a small trip to the loo and back has me exhausted. i walked round the garden yesterday as it was so lovely and sunny and then had to sleep for 2 hrs! also still not sleeping much at night, wake up every couple of hours sweating like a   am sick of tv but havent the energy to read. ugh ugh ugh moan moan moan

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - Really hope you feel better soon,    

Julie - thanks for the text, we are all fine, keeping everything crossed for you and Angel,  hope you are giving her lots of hugs.  Hope you enjoyed your roast dinner, like I said DH is cooking for me tonight - pay back time as he forgot to heat Megan's milk after she had her bath, so she was in a right temper whilst I waited for it to heat (a whole 6 mins)    

Kelly - Hope you enjoyed your chocolate brownies - so a big chocolate pudding for you on Saturday night then      will be sitting the other side of you to    keep you awake !!!!

Rachel - Hope you are ok Hun any news on when ET is?  

Right better go as dinner is nearly ready.

Take care and catch up again soon

Moomin
xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry I've been awol again. I hope to be back with you all soon, I've had & still got a terrible cold & chest infection once more.
 &   to all who need them. (Will catch up with your posts as soon as possible).
 to you all.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

Firstly, big   to poor KJ and BunBun - hope you get well soon.

No particularly positive news from me really.  We had a call saturday morning to say there were 2 clear leaders and they wanted to put them back sat am, so whilst we were a bit disappointed at not going to blasts we accepted the clinic's view that as these 2 were best they should go back asap.  After arriving at clinic we had to wait 3 hours (with full bladder!!!) for e/t as they were running behind.  Anyway when we finally got in for e/t we were told (over and over again) how disappointing the results were - of our 11 embies several had arrested at 1 cell and the remaining ones were all only 3 or 4 cell (whereas they should  be 6 or 8 cell on day 3).  Anyway, they put 2 x (Grade 2) 4 cells back and told me there was only a very reduced chance of this working.

So I have gone from being Mrs Happy and Positive on e/c day with 19 eggs to feeling very very negative.

I'm a bit fed up with the clinic as well for recommending ICSI on half and then us getting fairly poor fertilisation with ICSI and really good fertilisation with IVF and for not keeping us informed about the progress of our embryos - because no-one said anything to the contrary until we were in the e/t room I assumed all 11 embies were doing what they should have been and had I been a bit better prepared  I wouldn't have been in tears whilst having e/t - not really the most positive start!!

Anyway, having said all that I am trying to believe in my 2 little embies and am hoping they are just a bit lazy/leave everything to the last minute just like their mother!!

Sorry for being "me, me, me", just wish this didn't all have to be so flippin' hard.

 to everyone

love Rachel xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw rachel how very disappointing for you  ..and doesnt sound like the clinic have been very 'patient friendly' either   i wish it wasnt so hard for you too 
still you DO have 2 little lovelies on board so lets just concentrate on them and send them some      and    

get well bun bun..you have my sympathies

i've been back to the docs this morning (after having my ass whipped by jodi off the 'iui turned ivf' thread!) and he's talking about glandular fever  got to go for a blood test tomoz...i do feel a bit better today but not better enough  still got this lumpy feeling on one side and all my glands are up. do feel like a bite of lunch tho so hoping a tins of heinz tomato does the trick. i know I am ill when i actually ask for soups in tins to be bought..my organic healthy lifestyle does not include opening tins for soup 

love to all
kj/aka dog breath x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Kim - Poor you - good to hear that the docs are going to check you out properly.  I know what you mean about canned soup (!!!) but let's hope it does the trick.  Fingers crossed for no glandular fever and get well soon ( we need you well for Saturday!!!!!!!!!)  

Rachel xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

poor angel, i hope she eats her tea tonight 

soup was a let down, not as nice as i remembered  and given me indigestion as does everything i eat at the moment..but on the plus side, i havent succumbed to my pj's since i went to the docs, now thats progress..

rachel - hope your talking nicely to those 2 little embies  

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Now I have heard of all sorts of excuses to get out of the meet, but developing glandular fever, Kim tutt tutt ... in all seriousness, hope its not and you are feeling better by the weekend.

Julie hope that Angel is feeling better today  

Rachel   

Holly thinking about you lots and lots, Molly too x

Cat, can fully undrestand you worrying x

love to all Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Just some quick "get well soon" messages...............

KJ - Hope you feel a bit brighter today and that GP is able to rule out glandular fever     

Catwoman - Hope you are okay, that the itching has gone away and that the blood tests can rule out anything serious.   

BunBun - Hope your chest infection is clearing up.    

Angel - I hope Angel got on okay at the vets and is on her way to recovery.     

I'm feeling a bit more positive now.  Have spent ages looking for 3 day 4 cell embryo success stories on here and luckily found some, so am now calling on Holly's F,H, T and B to get me through!

Big   to everone else -Candy, Julie, Erica, Holly (Hope you are ok - thinking of you), Kelly, Moomin, Molly, Sair, Jess, Jilly, Struthie and everyone else


Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Candys being MEAN to me  

def feeling a bit better today..much more energy..still got very odd feeling in my throat and glands up all over the place but i'm heading in the right direction. going to do some cooking and might even manage a walk round the block....i want to be well enough to go to an adoption course this eve, where we'll meet up with some friends from the prep group..
have had my blood test and hopefully get the results thurs/fri

rachel - glad you are feeling more positive - GOOD GIRL 

julie - hope angel is ok 

love to everyone 

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

kj - so glad you are feeling a bit better today, don't go overdoing it with your walk around the block.  Good luck with the blood tests....so hope you'll be ok for Saturday.  

Rachel - so pleased you are starting to feel more positive about things.  My embies were Grade 2 four cells as well!  Keep saying positive things to yourself, especially when doubts start coming into your head.  Make sure you keep your tummy nice and warm too, especially as it's so bloomin freezing!

Julie - how is Angel today?  I'm sure with all the tlc she's been receiving she'll be on the mend soon.  

Bun bun - sorry to hear you've been poorly too.  Rest up and hope you're much better soon

Moomin - it is so lovely to see your updated pics of Megan...I can't believe she is growing so quickly.  Make sure you bring plenty of photos with you on Saturday.  How is she getting on in her own room?

Claire -  hope the itching has eased and the results from your blood tests has put your mind at rest.

Starr - hope your mum is recovering well after her op.  Sending you all big  

Much love to Candy, Molly, Kelly, Erica, Jilly, Holly, Jess and everyone else...   

I'm popping into school this afternoon and as I'm doing a fab Waynetta impression at the mo I'd better go and sort it!!!

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovelies!
First of all, Rachel - I'm so glad you found some positive stories on the site, I was going to tell you that I'd stumbled across a few myself! There are also lots of positive stories and positive info on the net generally - I can remember Googling for slow growing embryos on the internet ages ago (my own had a habit of slowing down on day 4), and finding lots of stuff about women with 4-cell embies on day 3 going on to get a BFP!!!!!! So        to your clinic for being so negative. 
KJ - you poor thing!!!!!!!! Didn't realise you'd been suffering so much; sounds like you've had a real humdinger of a bug. Hope you get better soon, hun. It does sound a bit like glandular fever (I speak from experience!). Sending you lots of         and get-well-soon vibes. Hardly surprising you've been knocked for six with a lurgy after the rough few months you've had.
Julie -            to you and the beauty Angel cat. I hate it when my mogs get poorly and completely sympathise. I really hope she gets well soon.
Sair - thanks for pm, hunny! Will try and get one back to you asap!
Kelly - thanks for your reassurance, hunny. The itching is getting better, thanks to a steroid cream. Went for repeat bloods yesterday, and should have results this pm. Though as I'm being induced on Thursday, can't really see what difference the results will make, other than them inducing me 24 hours earlier. But I'm feeling much less panicky and more calm. My con examined me yesterday, and heard strong heartbeats from both bubs    which helped.
Moomin - crikey, I agree with Sair... when did Megan grow up so fast?! She's adorable.
Big loves to Starr and your mum       
And huge hugs as always to Erica and Jilly - have pm'd you both        
Big kisses to Jess, Molly, Candy, Shazia and the rest of the gang. Huge apols to anyone not mentioned.
All fine here - as I said previously, waiting for blood test results (have to phone con this pm), but feeling better and sleeping a little more. The cotbeds have been delivered and assembled this morning, so that's that... I'm as prepared as I can be! I've just let my beloved mogs have a little scratch and sniff around the nursery. A bit nervous about how they'll be - I keep apologising to them both for turning their little furry world upside down. I've done some research on the net about cats and babies, which has really reassured me, but the negative (and unsolicited) remarks of some of my relatives and friends have got me down. One told me - without even being asked her opinion - that I had to get rid of the mogs       while another elderly old bat of a distant relative snapped at me, 'Don't you dare let the cats sleep on the babies' heads!!!!!!!!!!' Of course, I'm so ****** stupid I was considering leaving the nursery door open every night and leaving an open tin of tuna in their cots! Why oh why do people have to be so horrible? 
Right, I'm off to make some lunch. Love you all.
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yikes i'd forgotten it was THIS thursday claire  sounds like you're all ship-shape now  and glad the itching is under control
grr at cat comments..people are so negative arent they  i think its one of those urban myths anyway..i have never actually heard of a cat that suffocated a baby..bit like nobody ever knows anyone who *actually* had their arm broken by a swan..wait for it somebodys going to post now that they* do* know someone 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yep KJ I've had my arm broken by a  whilst feeding it. Greedy bugger wanted more than one slice of MY loaf!! I so shouldn't have said that should I. I've now tempted fate & when I log on in a few weeks time needing sympathy because it's happened you are all going to laugh at me  Anyway I'm so hungry dieting at the moment that the swam would have a dogs  chance of getting just the one slice!

Catwoman - Aaaah only 2 fingered Kit Kats, still impressed at you eating 4 though. Glad you are feeling better & that your cream has eased the itching. Sorry you have been so worried & stressed at this late stage  but hey, 2 days to go wohoooooooooooo   Thanks for pm   you've been a massive help as always. I'm going to reply this afternoon, I want to catch you before the big (well hopefully not too big, ooer) arrivals.  to the stupid people commenting on things/situations that they really do not know anything about.
Jilly - Hi Nutbag  hope the injections are going ok    Your doing really well mate, feel proud of yourself  Good luck for your scan tomorrow I'm sure everything is coming along a treat   
Holly - Hi sweetheart how are you doing?   Hope the latest blood tests have given you the chance to make decisions & move on. Lots of love as always  
Rachel - Ah mate fantastic news   2 perfect embies on board. Don't be disappointed, think how brilliantly you've done to get this far. Sending you millions of    hope you're taking it easy in your 2ww. Grade 2's are brilliant, hope you're feeling more positive, look at Sair now & you can have the same result, F,H,B & T you REALLY can! Your hospital were very poor in not keeping you updated on your embryos progress  but hey that's gone now, save it for another day & concentrate on those 2 little beauties snuggling in & making themselves at home  
Kelly - Hope you enjoyed your brownies  they sounded delicious & remember to take it easy.
Moomin - Fab new pic of Megan, what a cutie  hope you're feeling better too.
BunBun - Hope you are feeling better  & get rid of that nasty cold & chest infection asap. Take care lovely.
Candy - Lots of love to you, J & bump    
KJ - You are having a rough time of it aren't you  Hope you're feeling better & that the blood test results later this week are ok  Also hope you feel well enough to make your meeting later & bless your DH finishing the decorating. Take care.
Julie - Sorry to hear Angel is poorly  & hope she gets better soon. They are such a worry aren't they these furbabies  Apologies for being AWOL, I've had such alot going on. Will pm you after my wages run   
Sair aka Waynetta - Ah bless your heart I'm sure you are nothing like that at all  Hope all goes well at school bet the children have really missed you  
Jess - Bit worried about you, don't think we've seen you since your colonic  Did your bum eat the tube  or are they still feeding it in  
Starr - Hope your mom's recovery is going well    & that you are ok  
Molly - Hope you're well   & had a lovely weekend.

Lots of  to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello hunsters!
Just had blood results back, and everything's fine. Feel an absolute pillock now for worrying so much  
Julie - it's a good sign that Angel ate half her brekkie! Give the little beauty a smooch from me  
Erica - you make me              While I've never heard of someone being attacked by a swan, I'm sure I've heard of people being attacked by geese - they can be very aggressive and make brilliant guard dogs (well, birds) apparently. And a colleague of mine used to have a pet quail that got rather pecky from time to time (personally I'd have stuffed and eaten the wee b*gger). Don't worry about replying to pm if you're up to your neck in it.
Forgot in previous message to send huge         to Holly. Hope you're OK, hun.
Lots of love to everyone else,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Claire - all the best for thursday. I can't wait to hear yours news on    & 
KJ - hope you'll soon be better.   I had glandular fever when I was 20 - not all nice.
Julie - hope Angel picks up soon.  from my fur babies to her.
Rachel -     take it eady on your 2ww
Holly - hope you are ok.
Big   to Erika,Kelly,Moomin,Candy,Molly,Jess,Starr,Sair and anyone else not mentioned.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman
Hey, KJ started it   I'm normal!!!
Great news about bloods     & it was natural to be so worried     Wages will be complete after an hour or 2 in the morning so I'll definately pm you before lunchtime. Maybe you can read it between having a panic  & packing your bag, depends how much I type    

Lots of love,

Erica.xxxxx (don't forget me Thursday    )


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OMG AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Just done a fab long post,loads of personals,you know the sort and lost the bloody lot

ANGRY I AM  

Be back later when red cloud has lifted and I have stopped shouting at the laptop


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ohhh Kel - that is beyond annoying    Really hope all is well in your world!!

Claire - you know I've pm'd you but more  for Thursday and a zillion     for everything to go as well as it possibly can.  Am so relieved that everything is ok with you and your lovelies 

Sair - so great to hear all about you after so long.  Don't feel guilty about the work situ - those little two are your first priority and you're doing a brilliant job.  Hope you didn't overdo your visit to school yesterday 

Erica - hello gorgeous    Thanks so much for your words as always.  As for weightloss... you know you will and you are!!!

Jilly - hun, soz I've been awol but been thinking of you loads and hope stims are going a bit better for you now.  Poor DH must be relieved....    Anyway - it's sooooooooo going to be worth it next Weds     

Rachel - hello loves!  Been thinking of you too and those gorgeous two are home with their mummy where they need to be.  Now they're in the right environment they'll do beautifully!  I am soooo v cross with the clinic for not keeping you informed and being so negative!!  What a load of old twaddle - you can do this FAITH HOPE TRUST BELIEF hunny       

Julie - so pleased Angel is picking up.  Loads of smoochies   and special thanks for your msgs.

Candy - cannot believe your 'friend' had the nerve to try and turn things back on you.  She's a little too toxic for my liking and you my hunny need and deserve only nice people in your life!!

Starr - loads of love to all of you - been thinking of you so very much and sending strong     for all to turn out well.  to you for all the support you've been through this for her.

KJ - you poorly poor one.  You know am thinking of you so much and hope those bloods come back with nothing on them.  Not nice but sending loads of cyber organic chicken soup to you 

Soz all for being AWOL.  I have been reading and sending out thoughts and loves but haven't felt like posting so much....    Not sure how much I will get to post over the next week either as I'm off to stay with my Mom out of town as she had a fall and broke her arm in a couple of places.  She has a plaster cast from her wrist to her shoulder so is not as mobile as she would like to be....  Think I'll be doing the gardening ...    still it will be nice to catch up with rest of family and friends too.  Good news is that we signed the house deal a year to the day since we arrived back in the country.  We took that as a good sign!  Hopefully we will be in by late June....  Today's blood test shows HCG has fallen significantly (attributing that to accu) so we are almost out of the woods.  One more next week and we should be there...  Feeling good and positive again now.  

Will post this and send with it a whole heap of  to you all for being such godsends and never failing in your support.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guinness (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi girls

Just wondering if I could join you please?

As you can see from my signature, I've had 4 ICSI cycles which have all been a BFN. As I don't want to waste any time but can't face another ICSI at the mo, I've decided to do an IUI with donor sperm this month to see whether I have any luck with that!

I'm using Puregon every other day with my first injection being last night   Is there anything I could be doing to increase my chances of a BFP?

Could I ask your advice please? I've been given the option of having two inseminations - it's obviously more money but I was wondering whether there's any proof that this helps? I know if we were able to try naturally you are told to do the deed as much around the time of ovulation as possible but if I stand a good enough chance with one insemination then I could do without spending the extra money if you know what I mean!!

Also, anybody got any ideas on the success rate for IUI or heard about girls having IVF that was unsuccessful but obtaining a BFP doing IUI - grasping madly at straws me thinks!!

Take care
Dee xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guinness
i'm guessing from your location and your avatar pic that you're at the woking nuffield  am i right? if so i'm really surprised you have been offered 2 inseminations... I asked the same thing when we did our IUI's and was told they wouldnt as there was no evidence that it improved your chances. still that was a couple of years back now and maybe they've changed their policy/minds
i dont hear of many people being offered 2 insems but i would certainly have done it if allowed..the timing of it all is so crucial and i think it makes perfect sense to have 2 shots at it. I'd say go for it if you can afford it
you might like to post your question on the IUI TTC girls (part 165) as those are girls actually doing IUI at the moment, whereas on here we are a bunch of inbetweenies /dossers hanging about 

good luck

kj x


----------



## Guinness (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi kj

Thanks the the reply!

I'm actually having treatment at the London Womens Clinic in Harley Street - thanks for the advice re: two inseminations, I'll definitely consider it and try to forget about the extra cost ( ).

I'll post on the IUI TTC but will be checking up on you dossers!!!

Take care
Dee xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i swear it didnt say london womens clinic on your profile when i looked  
kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all

feeling much better today, up and about and cooking all the food thats been sitting about for the last week..nice homemade soup for me today 
feeling even better cos just had a call from sw about a sibling group..2 little girls aged 6 and 20 months, have requested more info but prob wont get it for another week 

erika hows your broken arm  where do you manage to get all those smilies..smilies foreverysingleoccassionever.com?

cat- last day!! how you feeling?

rachel, hows your two liitle lovelies doing  

holly - so fab about new house..at last something new and exciting to focus on   

julie - glad angels feeling a bit better

right best get on

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Sorry to hear about your mom's broken arm (hope she hasn't been near any swans KJ  ) & I'm sure she will appreciate you helping her out for a week. It will probably do you good too, being away & able to catch up with friends & family. I'm relieved that your HCG has fallen significantly now & I'm really very happy to hear that you are feeling good &  again. I can't believe it's a year since you moved back  & fantastic news that the house deal is all signed up, exciting times ahead my lovely   & you so deserve them.
Dee -  with your IUI tx, let us know how you get on  
Julie -    glad Angel is improving & I hope you are able to go to the meet on Saturday, bet you're really looking forward to it  I promise to make the next one, I've just got too much on at the moment.
KJ - Someone sent me a link in a mail & now I get the urge to go & see what smileys I can find  When I find one like the Jess one it makes me titter so it would be rude not to share it. Look, today I've found you......  & Catwoman  (sorry Claire but thought it might give you a chuckle before tomorrow). Really hoping you get the information on the 2 little girls very quickly   & that it's good news.
Rachel -       
Jilly -    for your scan today, I'm sure everything is just perfect & ec next week will be here before you know it  
Catwoman - What can I say sweetheart, wishing you all the  in the world for tomorrow I'm so excited for you I really am   Can't wait to receive your news   I hope everything goes as well as it can, big loves  

Lots of  to everyone, must go & finish the wages.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - that sounds good,hope this is the match for you xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow! Struthie, you're fading away!!

I've lost a stone now since my first colonic (people at work say it must be cos I'm full of $hit but I think that's uncalled for!!).  I no longer have sweet cravings and have only had 1 migraine in 2 months which is fab!
I am also 100% less windy than before!!!

Sorry I've missed so much on here - been bit down recently.  Had to endure a colleague's tribute leaving assembly  - she's off on mat leave for the 2nd time; her & her DH started trying 2 years after us!!    Should be used to it by now but it's a bit heartbreaking to hear all the kids singing a song about her having baby no. 2 & then her opening all her lovely baby presents.
Sorry, big green eyed monster alert!!

Also, can't make the meet on Sat as Dh has a Valentine's surprise for me - think he's booked our wedding hotel for meal & night there.  Really sorry as wanted to meet everybody - never seem to quite make it!

Julie thanks for text, so sorry about Angel, hope she's on the mend!

Holly, so glad you've got the house sorted & a great project to look forward to!
Really awful news about your poor mum though - hope she's a patient patient!

KJ - Really hope the 2 little girls turn out to be "the ones".  I guess it takes a while to get the perfect match - I was the 4th baby that M&D took home & a little brother after me was returned to his mother  

Rachel - sorry your clinic has been so insensitive, you'd think they'd realise how that would make you feel.  Still, lots of people on here have beaten the odds, it doesn't always go the way the "experts" predict.    

Claire - how exciting!! Can't believe it's whizzed round so quickly!  Enjoy your last night as a couple!!  Can't wait to see some pics - really hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow - will have everything crossed!

Hi to everyone else.  Molly & Jilly how are you? Not heard for a while.  Erica, love those smilies! Do you do any work?!!!

Got a stinking cold & feel really crap so off for a bath! Praying for snow cos got frigging parents evening from 5 - 8pm tomorrow night without a single break! Including one crap set of parents who have divorced & hate each other so much they have to have separate appts to speak about their child! 

Love to all,
mwah mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Claire - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow, bet you are so excited about meeting your two precious bundles.  Sending you loads of       for a pain-free labour!

Julie - thanks for text honey.  Really pleased to hear Angel seems a lot better...purring is definitely a good sign!

Holly - Lovely to hear from you hun.  Hope your mum is ok.  Fab news about your new home...hope everything goes smoothly.  So pleased your bloods are returning to normal and that you are feeling a lot more positive now.

kj - Ohhh exciting news about the two girls...really hope they are the ones for you and DH....hope the sw gets back to you with info soon.

Struthie - you slim chick you!  Hope you are ok.

Jess - I'm really sorry you won't be coming to meet on sat, hun...hope you have a fab weekend with your DH...bless him organising a surprise for you.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow....parents evening is just the pits!!!  Hope you don't have too many whingy/fussy parents who keep you longer than their allotted time...    

Rachel - hope you are taking it easy..sending loads of         your way.

Big hugs to Erica, Kelly, Moomin, Candy, Starr and everyone else.

Hope this snow isn't going to be too bad tonight.  I've got a midwife appt tomorrow which I don't really want to miss but don't want to risk getting stranded in car or slipping over!  It had better be gone by Saturday too!!

Take care all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Sorry this is so quick,I am thinking of every single one of you!!! Had a funny/horrid but ok now day so I am off for an early night cos my head hurts

Catwoman-sending all the luck in the world for your special day tomorrow hunny,I am sure I will cry when I read your announcement,enjoy meeting your babies

julie-glad angel is perking up,we are expecting 15 cm of snow apparently,lets see what happens 

sair-sorry havent had chance to reply to your pm hun,hope you make your appoinment ok,take it easy

holly-big loves coming your way,soz to hear about your mum,look after her well and yourself

Kj-yey your feeling a bit better,v exciting about the 2 girls,keep us posted babe

Jess-shame you cant make the meet but it does sound like you wil have a fab time

Right off to bed now

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Catwoman - Just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news

Sair - I will sort some photos to bring on Saturday for you    

Kelly - Are you OK hun?  

Julie - Hope Angel is eating more and getting back to her old self.  So hope you can make it on Saturday

Rachelb - Hope your 2 embies are snuggling in nicely and making a nice home for themselves for the next 9 months 

KJ - Glad you are starting to feel better, hope you are ok for the weekend to.  Keep us posted on the 2 little girls

Jess - perhaps we will meet you next time.  Sorry you are not able to make saturday but have a lovely time with DH

Holly - sending lots of love down under and hope your mum is ok with her arm

So envious of you all talking about snow, it is only forcasted to rain with us tonight        don't get much of the white stuff down here on the south coast

We are all fine here, hoping to get Megan weighed tomorrow, had to go to a funeral yesterday which was a major challenge with Megan on my own - had to leave the church half way through as she started to scream, thought fine will go and sit in the car, however got outside the church and thought bugger have left handbag in church with car keys in, so had to hang around outside in the cold until the service had finished.  Shall we just say Megan was less than impressed!!!!

Somebody else I know has passed away today, he had a heart/lung transplant about 18 years ago, anyway his wife went home at lunch time and he said to her that he didn't feel well, anyway by the time the ambulance got to him he had passed away .... so sad completely unexpected.  His wife was due to retire in a couple of months and they had just bought a motor home so they could go travelling around the UK.

Oh well on that note, better go and sterilise some bottles for a certain little person

Can't wait for Saturday night, hope the snow doesn't settle too much - otherwise my parents won't make it down to us and need them to baby sit    

Moomin
xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovelies!
Just a very quick one, as am up to my neck in packing/washing nursery bedding/making phonecalls/answering phonecalls etc... just wanted to thank you all for your messages of support, and to those lovelies who also pm'd me, I'll try and reply sometime over the next week or so. Very nervous about tomorrow - excited too, though.
Big loves to everyone - sorry for no personals (but KJ, have to say those two little 'uns really do sound promising!!!!!!) as need to try and get an early night. It'll be the last one I'll have, I think, for a long, long time    
Love you all loads. You are wonderful ladies, every single one of you.
PS Erica - will reply to text tomorrow, luvvy. Recharging my mobile at the mo!
Lots of love,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Claire -           for tomorrow.  How amazing to be so close to meeting those two little babies.  Will be thinking of you!!

Love Rachel


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

just popped on to wish catwoman all the luck in the world for your special day tomorrow.  your life will be blown away with more love and strength than you ever imagined possible.  and you will have double everything!!  i am so very sure that you will be engulfed in a ready brek glow around you, bursting with love, joy and pride.
special love to you and dh.  

so lovely to hear from you holly.  been popping on often to keep up with you.  glad things are a bit brighter for you.  and the new house, wow a year since you left sunny kent.  time flies.  this morning in tunbridge wells was a sunny, bright, clear, very cold and very frosty morning, (-5 brrrrh).  i was thinking of you as i drove to the new SEFC premises, it's very large and lovely, not quite finished, few minor things to finish, but very lovely.  michael r did some blood tests for me.  did you know he is getting married, we are trying to beat each other to the altar!?  a far cry from the baking hot waiting room with a bigger toilet in the same room at the nuffield.  but no bbc1 to watch to take your mind off your appointment, I will have to have a word with him about that!!!     

julie, glad pudey cat is on mend.  have you been enjoying grandma's cooking lately?  i hope you are getting lots of support and extra love and hugs after sharing your news with family.  take good care lovely.

jess, wow wow wow wow, one stone, blimey is this just from having colonics?  how many have you had?  i need to be booking some!!  what would you recommend?  are there different types you can have?      like extra slimming would be good      where you dieting at same time?  enjoy your saturday night     how did you get dh to book such a lovely treat, i need some tips   

hi to moomin, kj, erika, sair, kelly, rachel b (everything crossed for you), struthie, vil, and all you other lovelies.
goodnight off for some zzzzzz's
crxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Catwoman xxx

We're supposed to be in Cardiff at 10am for dh Aunts funeral,got up to go at 5.30am and decided its just too dangerous,feel bad though.

Stay safe everyone xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Cat, good luck today, CR worded it so lovely, but forgot to mention the sleep deprivation & dirty nappy mountains, it does get easier xxx  Hope you are feeling better Kim, Holly glad it looks like things are getting back to normal naturally and great news about the house   

Two little girls Kim, always imaged you with at least one boy, but then you Max in your life and I could see you not stopping at 2 maybe fostering later on lol, difficult decision I am sure with a 6 year old and a toddler, but be interested to hear more when you do, although I know you have to be careful.

Sorry not read any other news, snowed in as I am sure many of you are, so no pre-school for JJ today but luckily daddy is working from home Cx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

good luck to Claire and dh ...thinking of you  love caroline xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie as I'm going home to play in the snow! Got a steep bank in field at back of our house and going to go sledging as we've got 6 inches of snow - waited 3 years for the chance, so not going to miss out today! 

Claire - PUSH!!!!   Can't wait for news - hope you got to the hospital okay! 

KJ - thanks for pm.   Really hope the little girls are THE ones. I read it as 6 and 20 months (ie. 2 babies). Is that right, or 6 years? How exciting... 

Julie - glad Angel's looking better. What a worry they are....  Will miss u at the meet. 

Holly - lovely to hear from you.   Glad things are looking more   for you. Hope you survive a few days with your Mum and that it's not too much hard work (mentally and physically)! 

Jess -   for feeling blue..... life is just not fair sometimes.  Hope the snow reaches the east of the country in time for parents evening.   

 to Caroline!

Rachel - more          for you! Hope you're doing okay...lots of positive visualsation....and KEEP WARM! X

Starr - been thinking of you...  How's mum doing? 

Kelly - hope you're okay. Worried about you after your horrid day... 

Moomin -  sad news about your friend.   Hope Megan's snuggly and warm again now!

 Guiness. Look forward to getting to know you...

Sair - take it easy, in this weather! Best stay in under the duvet, I think! 

Erica - wages all done?  Yes? Reward yourself with some sausage, I say! 

Jilly - hope the stimming's going better now.     When's the first scan? x

Struthie -   on that weight loss!

Candy - enjoy the snow with Jacob and Daddy!   Any more word from your friend?

Hope you all have a lovely time at the meet on Saturday.  Will miss you, but don't feel up to it this time - maybe next time!

Love to you all, 
Mollyxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fab piccie of Jacob. Hope he enjoyed playing in the snow!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Claire been thinking about you all day, hope all goes well and according to plan.

LOADS OF LOVE TO YOU SWEETIE XXXXXXXX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Catwoman-been thinking of you all day hunny,cant wait to hear your news!!!!

kelly


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

It's so exciting about Catwoman - I remember reading her article in that magazine about her IVF and I'm really glad it all worked out for her in the end.  I can't wait to read her news - does she know if they're boys, girls or one of each?

Kim - Very exciting news about the girls - I hope they're the ones. Have you had any more news?

Julie - How are you doing?

Molly - I haven;t spoken to you in ages - how are things?

Does anyone watch Masterchef?  I have become obsessed with it which is bizarre because I'm no cook and I don't eat meat (which is all they cook) but I can't get enough of it!  My speciality would have to be grilled Birdeye Potato Waffles with fried eggs - I might put my name down now for the next series...

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh no news  am presuming clairs has someones mob to contact??

julie - glad angel is looking perkier 

just to clarify..girls we have been linked with are 6yrs and 20 months, not 6 months!

i still seem to have something wrong with my throat, i feel fine but it feels achy still and i cant yawn cos stretching it really hurts..couldnt get results from docs yesterday so gotta ring this morning...really hoping its not glandular fever cos i wont be able to work with my patients. looks like things with my new patient arent going well and he may not stay at home as the young mum cannot cope, could see that coming a mile off..so what with that new avenue of work coming to dea end and dh finding out theres redundancies afoot at work, i am really looking for a new job in ernest. this morning i am ringing up about..wait for it..a job in a library in a prison. dh immediately told me i was far too noisy to work in a prison so i have been practising my sssshhh-ing 

ah jess - shame you cant make it tomoz, we'll miss you!

hope you all enjoyed the snow, albeit briefly  did anyone else think there was rather too much of a fuss on the news about it, it was as if we'd never had it before!

right laters all

kj x

ps VIL - claire made a slip up in one of her posts saying 'he' so we know at least one is a boy!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

Claire- you have got us all waiting here love     cant stop thinking about you and your 2 new arrivals,really hoping your all ok and that everything went smoothly,will keep popping in to check to see if there is any news

Erica-is claire texting you with news sorry I am dead nosey

Vil-you crack me up!!!

Julie-hows that Angel doing and how are you my sweet

Kj-awww I can say from experience tha both those ages are fab!!! Hope your hear some news soon,keep us posted hunny. Can just imagine you telling prisoners off in a library 

Jess-you ok hunny??

Sair-guess what I am gonna reply to your pm in a mo  

Candy-love the new pic of J  

Rachel-        

Jilly-hows it going babe??   

Moomin-so did Megan get to see any snow in the end??

Molly-shame your not coming to the meet hunny,we will miss ya   

Bi hello's to Starr,Shazia,Struthie,bun bun and all you other  lovlies

Right sorry for not being around much,didnt mean to worry any of you the other day when I said I had a horrid day.

It will all sound so trivial but at the time I could have flipped,we were trying to sort out how to get 2 new baby car seats into our car with Oli's already in there and we hit a major problem cos our car was not big enough,long story short it ended in a big row (over money etc....) and I nearly smashed the house to pieces in a rage cos it was a humdinnger of an argument as it all blew out of proportion   anyway we managed to sort it in the end after visiting several car seat places,we had to spend alot of money that we have not got on two specific seats for the babies and we had to get a brand spanking seat for Oli too for them all to fit.So the only thing I was left worrying about was the huge amount of money we had to spend to sort it(it was either that or a new people carrier which is totally out of the question)

So we were shocked and stunned when Michaels brother insisited that he pay for the whole lot,which sent me off again    -boy did I sleep that night.People have been helping us left right and centre and they dont quite realise how much it means to us and that just gets right to my   anywho thats far too much about me sorry to have gone on too long

Must save this post before I loose it  

Love to all

Cant wait to see you all tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess - Big  &  for feeling down, times like that hit extra. Just think about how much you will enjoy it when it's your turn  & it WILL be. So you've lost a stone since you started clonics wow that's brilliant. You are also 100% less windy  bet DH is relieved! Hope you enjoy your Valentines surprise & yes I DO work!
Sair - Hope all went well with the midwife yesterday    & that you are still getting plenty of rest.
Catwoman - Pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, come on love hurry up  I've told you before it's like shelling peas so what's keeping you    
Julie -    great to hear that Angel is back to normal, pm on it's way after this catch up.
Molly - Did you enjoy  ooh I bet you did. I've had to give up sausage my lovely because it's so fattening (well at least it would be if DF did his job properly  )
KJ - Hope your test results are ok   & that your throat clears up soon. You, in a library, quiet.................   
Kelly - Ah bless your BIL  what a gem! At least that's one less stress for you. Hope all is ok with you & Michael now.
Rachel - Hope you're resting hun            what date do you test?
Jilly -    ec next week, bring it on   

I hope you all have a fabulous time at the meet tomorrow, I'm sorry I can't get to meet you all this time but I have got such alot going on. I promise to make the next one, hopefully early summer?  Please get some nice piccies like last time it's so lovely to see you all, you are a very special bunch of ladies & I will get to meet you soon. For those of you asking about Catwoman, she is under strict instructions to get her DH to text me once the new arrivals are here   Don't worry about me not posting over the weekend, once I get the news I'll pop round to my sisters & borrow her computer.

Love to all, come on Claire get your finger out!

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I was a bit premature   
Holly -      special lady, have a lovely weekend.
Candy - Gorgeous new pic, what a handsome young man   

Hello  CR, Moomin, Struthie (well done you  ), CK6 & Shazia (where have you been   ), VIL & all not mentioned. Have a great weekend everyone.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

KJ - now I'm confused (easily done! ) I thought Claire said "she" by mistake?!!!  Then i thought I read she was having 2 girls but might have dreamt that bit!!!!!

Wish she'd hurry up & let us know!!!


Come on girl, PUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Kelly - you poor old thing! It's only money!!!  Glad someone's looking after you though, shouldn't be getting so stressed in your condition!  


Erica - loving those smilies!  I agree, don't think KJ would be quiet enough for a library! Although prison?!!!!   Would be great for some interesting stories!


Well, I prayed really, really hard for snow but there wasn't enough to close our school!  I had to walk in though cos I rolled my mini on black ice when I was 19 & am too petrified to drive in it!!!  

Also, Astra has a horrid fault - was bombing along at 80mph on way back from mum's when a warning light came on & the engine felt like it was about to cut out!  I swerved into a layby & looked up the fault - it said electrical engine transmission failure, car will automatically revert to "limp home mode" - not v reassuring!!   

Just about managed to get home at about 40 mph!  So car is going in to garage on Monday!  No doubt it will cost 1 arm & 1 leg to get it fixed! 

So had to walk to work again to day - it's only about 2 miles but I have loads of books & crap to carry.  Anyway, hoping I've lost another couple of pounds!

Found out yesterday that colleague that left to have twins 2 years ago (took her just over a year to conceive - we were hoping to job share if I had a baby too!!) has fallen preg "by accident"!!  Only she's too frightened to tell me but has told everyone else & told them not to tell me!

Can't decide what I'm most fed up about - the secrecy or the pregnancy - both make me feel crap!

I wouldn't mind but her & her Dh only have sex about once a month! 

Oh well, should really be getting used to it by now!  Think I'll only be friends with menopausal women & gay men! 

Anyway, enough me, me me - have a fab time tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you all!

Love to everyone else,
Jess xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All  

Been readling all week but the stupid computer kept crashing when i tried to post!! Hopefully you are reading this and it will have finally worked!!

Claire... hope all is going well honey... keep breathing. I thought it was at least 1 girl too... oh well we'll know soon enough !!

KJ the girls sound promising... i read it as 20 and 6 months too!! Hope you're feeling better soon babe xxxx

Kelly what a lovely gesture!! People often turn up trumps when you least expect it !!

Candy J looks so handsome in that snowy picture!! Getting such a big boy!

Julie hope Angel is still improving!! Ta for the lovely messages !! xx

Jess... i think it would be the not telling that would annoy me more!! Hope it all goes ok! Are you off on half term now ??

Looby   

Molly.. i know what you mean  about not know what to post sometime! Hope you enjoyed you sledging and that you came home all in 1 piece!! x

Erika i'm always so impressed by your messages!! You don't miss a thing!! Always puts a smile on my face !!  
Rachel halfway there now?? I think... keep positive thoughts, the best place for the embies is where they are!! xx  

Jilly hope the stimming is doing ok and you're feeling better! Funny i felt terrible d/r and the stimms made me feel so much better again. Oh well we all react in different ways!!

Holly so glad things are slowly sorting themselves out. You sound so much brighter!! Can't beleive you've been gone a year already  that's gone soooo quick!! xx

Sair.. glad you're ok!! Hope the appointment went well!!

Vil  lol about the cooking !! Hope you, Moosey and Bertie are ok xx

Love to all not mentioned!!

Been a manic week, Mum came home on Sunday and is doing great. Still got 2 weeks to wait till the results but all holding up well!!  Been doing loads for my friends wedding including trying on the most beautiful bridesmaids dresses... yes i know the oldest bridesmaid in town!!   Seen the dress just a debate over colour, I say pale pink, she says sage green and her sister (the other b'maid) says powder blue!! Hmm stalemate!!

Must go am feeling rather fluey! Have a date tommorow night with my friends and don't want to be ill !

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr, am sniggering to myself (after rather a lot of cider) i read that you were meeting up with your friends tomorrow night and i was thinking' 'huh? i thought she was coming to the meet? humph was looking forward to seeing her..' and then i realised you meant US!!

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

Kj-that makes 2 of us then,I read starrs post twice before I twigged that she meant us     my excuses os being preggers and being blonde,whats yours??   

Starr-excellent news that your mum is home now,we are all thinking of you all and I am sure the results will be fine    hope your feeling ok 

Catwoman-cor blimeylovetalk about keeping us waiting!!!! what you playing at only joking hunny    hope to hear your lovley news soon.

Jess-aww hun thats pants about your colleaugue being pg AGAIN   its such a horrid feeling when it happens so easily for others,I remember when my friend caught pg with her new boyfriendon their first date,wound me up something chronic and she expected me to be happy when she knew what we were goin through!! Gonna miss ya tonight hunny,big hugs   hope your sort that pesky car out soon

Right loads of love to all,gotta go and paint a cardboard box with Oli before I go and pack for later,cant wait to see you all

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone fancy writing a "Guide to where to post" for the IUI board for newbies, which I will add to the beginners section ?

Also thought it would be useful to compile a list of questions to ask at your first appointment as this question comes up allot, and approx costs so could people if they have time, please pm your ideas/costs so I can work out averages thanks


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

candy i will help you withe the 'where to post' blurp..but off to work all day today so will try and do it this eve

no news from claire yet then  the suspense is killing me PUUUUUSH!!!!

laters all
mwahs all round

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all 

Our lovely Claire had her gorgeous bundles yesterday. She texted me last night but it was too late to go round to my sister's so here is the news that you have all been waiting for..............
"Our beautiful babies are here at last - Hamish Alexander and Eve Francesca born today by venthouse delivery at 11.20am & 11.36am weighing 6lb 14oz & 6lb respectively. Both bubs are doing very well. We are overwhelmed with love & awe. I'm not so well unfortunately, ruptured a blood vessel and lost nearly 2 litres of blood very quickly & have been very poorly all day. Having a blood transfusion and starting to feel better."

My special friend Claire & your DH

 Congratulations to you both on the birth of your beautiful son & daughter  
  Hamish Alexander   
  Eve Francesca   ​
You must be truly over the moon & quite rightly so. Sorry you had such a tough time & I hope you feel much better soon "mummy". Great weights by the way  you weren't lying when you said you were big then!

Take care, lots of love to you all (can't wait to see some pics).

Erica.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Thank-you Erica.  Great news!!!   

                    

Congratulations to Claire & DH on the safe arrival of Hamish Alexander & Eve Francesca 
- two really special little bundles! 
How perfect to have one of each - I'm just thrilled for you both!

                    
Hope you make a speedy recovery lovely one and are feeling tip-top very soon!
Lots of love
Molly
xxx

PS. Just LOVE the names!​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE WORLD *HAMISH   AND EVE  *

wishing you a speedy recovery claire 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS CATWOMAN
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF HAMISH AND EVE
SO HAPPY FOR YOU​
[fly]                                    [/fly]


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You may or may not be aware that we (starr  ) are organising a family fun day for the IUI girls in September, the chosen venue has a large hall and kitchen facilities (So maybe it will be bring a dish/snack) if its nice, theres a field for sports activities tbc and a play park for the kids, its open to all our IUI ladies and their partners and will be held in an afternoon so that those with little ones can bring them along to join in the fun.

All of the final details will be decided as time goes on, but I proposed that each family will pay something like £4 to cover the cost of the hall and any left over money can be spent on things for the party, like drink or the hire of a train or something fun for the little ones.

Before we can go ahead any further we need a date in our diaries and te venue booked, so please if you are interested vote now !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.0


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Cat, congratulations and welcome to the world Hamish & Eve, so sorry to hear you have been poorly, hope you feel better soon, thanks for letting us know Erica, Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE AND DH!!

WELCOME Hamish and Eve.....!!!      

Great names !!

Hope you're feelng better soon !!

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh huge congrats,love the names and great weights too,hope you are feeling better xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS. BEEN WAITING WITH BATED BREATH!

WELL DONE CLAIRE HOW CLEVER OF YOU TO MAKE ONE OF EACH.

GORGEOUS NAMES ASWELL

WELCOME GORGEOUS ONES BE EXTRA SPECIALLY GOOD FOR MUMMY WHILST SHE IS RECOVERING.

LOADSOF LOVE

SHAZIA XXXX


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

[glow=red,2,300]Claire and DH

Congratulations on the birth of

Hamish and Eve

Love Moomin and Megan​
               ​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULUATIONS CLAIRE
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF
 HAMISH AND EVE 
LOTS OF LOVE
MURTLE
XXX 
    ​


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

CATWOMAN HAS 2 LITTLE KITTENS!!!!

SO MANY CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH.

  An angel to watch over each of your special babies.

WISHING YOU A FABULOUS LIFETIME OF ENJOYING HAMISH AND EVE.

ps Holly lovely can you give me some advice on prog cream please?  I have been prescribed it by my homeopath.  I seem to recall that you have experience with prog cream.  Have you any tips, advice, guidance on the stuff.

love to all you special ladies.
crxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Claire & DH, what a fantastic result!!!!

You v v clever pair & LOVE the names!

What big babies, no wonder you were a whopper!

Hoping for a speedy recovery for you - you deserve a v big gold medal!

Loads of love
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE AND DH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF HAMISH ALEXANDER AND EVE FRANCESCA.

Hope you are feeling better Claire and will be able to bring home your bundles of joy very soon.

Lots of love...Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim kindly wrote a guide to where to post, if anyone has anything to add just let me know;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84753.0

I can't make it sticky without admins permission as its part of the moderating code, so fingers crossed it can be sticky soon, if not will just add into the beginners guide.

---

Please get your votes in by the weekend for the september meet  

Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

omg i was still thinking of tweaking that, it wasnt intended to be the finished article lol still i guess it reads ok..

loving the new pic of J- cheeky chops 

kj x

ps everybody entered their valentines pics into the photo comp


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You can still tweak it if you think it needs it, I don't  

Hope everyone had a nice valentines, not entering the comp, but wish you luck Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Sorry this is a quick one!!!

Big squidges to all you lovlies   will be back on tomorrow afternoon ater our scan,dead excited cos we are taking Oli  

Jilly-tonnes of luck for e/c hunny,cant believe its that time already          thinking of you loads  

Rachel-loads of luck for test day on sat babe             unless you cant hold out that long      all here for you chick.

Hope you are all ok??

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All...

Sorry been awol all week, my work was raided on monday, nasty boys think they can come in and intimidate us and get what they want!! Well they did and i'm so angry. I wasn't there but i've lived this twice before and all the emotions i've been dealing with for years have come flooding back... this added to the guilt that 4 of my staff are now having deal with this and i was not there to help them is killing me.

I'm exhausted was in the shop till 11pm on monday then all the aftermath, today i've lost it !!!!  We had trauma management today   . My boss was trying to help but failing and i blew a gasket... Been given the rest of the week off to try and deal with my emotions...

I feel awful that i'm struggling. All the staff in that day are also off along with another girl, so they don't feel i'm letting them down, but i do.

I think it's a culmination of all the nasty things i've had to deal with in the last year, which i keep thinking must get better soon but every time i'm hit by another disaster i realise nope, that's not gonna happen.

so sorry to waffle on... 

Love to all

Love me xxx


ps Jilly good luck for sat honey. 10 folliies looking good !!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw starr, poor you. it wasnt your fault you werent there but i guess its hard not to feel protective of your staff. i can totally understand that this has knocked you over, i know what it feels like when you think things are looking up and along comes something else  never ending eh? half the problem is that you're still only halfway back up before the next thing comes to knock you down so you are below normal strength anyway, so its even harder to get up again..if you get my drift  big 

kelly - hope scan goes well and Oli enjoys it 

jilly  - 10 sounds  good luck for sat

rachel..you're suspiciously quiet  methinks we need to send the pee stick  round. hope things are ok      

must fly..we are having a belated valentines meal this eve cos we were on a SS course last night. have had a MANIC week at work so a little behind with dinner prep. dh has just phoned to say theres bubbles in the fridge YAY!!  

laters

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just had to come on and give big hugs to Starr and Julie 

Starr -try not to feel guilty as it was not your faulty, but I know how you feel, I would be the same.  You had a tough year last year, be kind to yourself this week.  Love you lots - ps did you find your earring?

Julie -      to your boss, how insensitive can one person be, really hope HR get it sorted soon.  Love you lots to    

Kelly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope all will be ok and Oli enjoys seeing his little brother and sister

Rachel - Hope you are ok, you are very quiet - oh just remember didn't you have problems with your computer?  Good luck for testing    

KJ - Hope you had a nice meal and enjoyed your bubbles.    to you to  So when are you becoming a Mod?     

Candy - Hope all is well with you and your bump and of course the gorgeous Jacob   

Sair - hope you are resting up and not over doing it.  Have you been brave and bought anything this week for the twinnies?      

Jilly - Just want to wish  you all the best for egg collection on Saturday, will be thinking of you

Erica - Are you ok Hun?

Mollyw - hope you are ok and not working to hard    

Catwoman - hope you are feeling better looking forward to hearing about your gorgeous little ones

Holly  - Hope you are ok and your mum is getting better as well

Big Hello to everyone else that I have missed.

All is well, just trying to get sorted before we pick up MIL on Sunday - stress levels have reached there peak this week with her coming over - she drives me insane and will be the first time she has seen Megan.  Roll on next Saturday when it will all be over.

Going to hide lap top in our bedroom so that I can still read and  post when I go to bed - will need some sanity

Megan is good, have started her on baby rice today - now the fun really starts, have been pureeing carrot tonight to put in the freezer, potato, sweet potato, apple and pear to be done tomorrow if I get time

Right big love and kisses to you all

Thinking of you all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

arrhhh julie, i can't believe that your BLOODY insensitive boss is still being soooooooooo insensitive.  how on earth she is in a management position beggers believe.  surely with a new baby she should have her hands completely full and not have time to write such horrible emails.  i am sooooo glad you have emailed her back and made a complaint.  what is this woman on!!!  you have been way patient enough with her.  hope she gets a final written warning and demoted so she isn't your boss if and when she decides to come back.  surely one person cannot be so thick skinned as she appears to be, or she is just a down right nasty person!!!
really hoping you feel better soon and your HR team deal with this woman appropriately.
try keep smiling julie lovely, you are way above this nasty woman.
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Helllooooo!

So great to have Claire's wonderful news!!  Am sooooooo happy for them all.  Hoping you're feeling much better and healing well hunny 

Julie - have pm'd you as you know - ugh   ugh   ugh   and no worries for the rant!!

Jilly - waaaahaaaayy!  You go girl  10 follies is magnificent and I'm sending you all the best vibes in the world possible from this side of the planet         and special   for being such a lovely and of course for putting up with Erica  

Starr - oooh gawd hunny  this is a terrible time for you.  It must have bought back old feelings and how you must have felt so powerless and helpless.  Just hate that people can be this desperate and evil to others.  Hope that with some time away you will feel stronger about it all.  But remember there was nothing you could do to prevent this - please don't be so hard on yourself  Hoping you can have some counselling too   All my  precious, you've such a lot going on.

Moomin - wow - I've said it before but Megan is growing so quickly!!  So understand how you feel with your MIL about to land on you....  Good luck with getting thru the week  and if she's horrid remind yourself it's her with the problem - it's not you!!

KJ - missed you    Hope all is good and you have news soon....!!!  How's your poor old throat?  Are you feeling back to normal yet?  Erica!  No quips from you thank you!!

Speaking of you - how's you doin?  Hope you're less manic at work etc and you're bouncing back - sounds like you are ^bounce^ 

Jess - been meaning to say for ages that I hope you're feeling a little brighter again now.  All this has a habit of coming out of nowhere and biting you on the  at times....  Focus fwd hunny and TRUST & BELIEVE with a pinch of HOPE and FAITH too   Hate having to be confronted with those moments when colleagues/friends etc get their first, second and sometimes third miracle..... and if I'm honest I'm grateful for the fact that because we have shifted around the planet a couple of times in the last six years it's been less in our faces than what might have been.... 

Sair - hope you are resting up hunny?  You're doing so well and those days are really starting to go now and you can tick them off with more and more confidence and know each one is bringing you closer to meeting your gorgeous little treasures  

Candy and KJ - thanks for the new "where to post" info at the top of the thread!!  A very good idea to help out the newbies and the only thing I would add is a link to Aussie Meg's guide which will hopefully help to reduce the number of questions asked about what to expect etc etc...  d'ya think  

CR - hey loves!  Happy to advise about prog cream even if Mr W at the clinic said it was no more effective than an expensive form of nivea.... hmph!  I found it did little to stop my post luteal phase problem but feel it did help with pms symtoms and grumpiness...  KJ also uses/d it.... your thoughts KJ?  I'm no longer using it now however but if you are working with a naturopath etc then I would give it a go.

Kel - sorry to hear you had a melt down the other day   Just remember that things do usually fall into place, take a deep breath and BELIEVE!!  I know it's easier said than done and if I sound patronising - oops sorry didn't mean to    It's great you have such a strong supportive family around you.  Those little twinnies are going to be so well loved!!

 to Molly whose always in my thoughts too!

And lastly but no way leastly - Rachel!  Thinking of you very much!!  You're almost there hunny and I'm holding on to all the HOPE that you've got that greatly deserved BFP                  Holding on to FAITH and TRUST and BELIEF that you WILL do it                         

OK here.  We're doing well.  I had my last blood test and HCG is down to 2 so we're out of the woods and can move on again.  I think we dealt with the loss a while ago so we're feeling calm and hoping for good things in the future.  Having the new house to focus on has been a real help in that regard.  I had a good time with my Mom.  It was the first time I've spent a great deal of time with her alone for a very long time.  We had a couple of good chats about things so feel she's more up to speed with how it all is, but she will never fully appreciate it, I don't think anyone truly can... DH had missed me and I got a gorgeous card and flowers for Valentine's day - aaaahhhh.  Now we are planning a holiday for around the time of our 10th wedding anniversary.  

Will post for now and send big smoochies to all not mentioned....
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Holly, was Kims idea really and I had already put the link to Aussies info, but will maybe make it bold when I get a chance so it stands out more, holiday for 10th wedding anniversary sounds perfect, enjoy planning it.

Oh Starr, please don't blame yourself honey (((hugs)))) hope your mum is coping OK

Julie, how bad can that women get, lets hope she doesn't come back and decides life at home is much more fun, glad personal were understanding, lets hope they act on it !

Good luck Saturday Jilly & Sair    

KJ hope you enjoyed the bubbles

Love to all Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys 

lovely to hear from you Holly  glad you are finally able to close the door on your difficult chapter and start to look forward to your new one, sooo exciting about the house    nice that you managed to chat to your mum, even if she doesnt get it, it must feel better for you to have opened the channels....

julie, i seriously think your boss is suffering from some sort of disorder, and you have absolutely done the right thing in reporting her.now that the HR manager has got the heads-up  hopefully she will be able to help when cow-features returns to work.....
   for your cold. blame rachel, she bought it to the meet 

CR, yep i did use prog cream..it did help in stopping the spotting i have pre-AF..tho it didnt stop it entirely. it has just run out so i am doing an experiment to see how my body manages without it..we shall see 

anyone heard how claires doing?

bubbles and romantic meal were lovely..tho a slight interruption when neighbour knocked on the door desperate for help with a water leak in his shower, so dh had to pop off for a while  he made up for it when he came back tho 

off to phone SW now..to try and get some more info on the 2 little girls...

MWAHS
kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - your boss is fri$$ing mental!!!  You've already spelt it out to her once, how thick is she?  I suspect she has no friends or she wouldn't have time to sit on her lardy **** sending evil emails!  What a cow!  
You def did the right thing & I bet you feel better for it!
Can't believe that another woman can be that insensitive - now if it had been a man I could have understood!  

Starr - sorry you're having such a tough time, here's hoping the light at the end is coming your way.

Holly - great to see you back!  How do you remember everyone in those great long posts - you are a genious! 
Glad DH realises just how fab you are!

On the subject of the friend who had twins & accidently got preg with third - she has had her comeuppance - I know this is v bad of me but it did make me chuckle - her DH FORGOT HER BIRTHDAY!!! & he was supposed to be taking her to London for the weekend & didn't book anything!!!  

Now my DH might not be able to give me 3 kids but he would NEVER forget my birthday!!!   (Or I would kill him!! )

KJ - hope you feeling bit brighter too!

DH has been lovely to me & we had a lovely, romantic weekend! 

Went to London on Weds with my mum & pretended we were seriously rich in Harrods - had lovely meal in their fish restaurant & delicious cakes & tea in the pm!  Will take all year to pay it off but hey, who cares?!

Molly - thanks for book! Got it this morning ( but I must have given you a typo cos I live at No 1 not 11! But v attractive young postie brought it round this morning, so turned out well!  !)

Jilly - great news about your follies - you juicy thing! Hope EC goes to plan & the 2ww isn't too awful!

Erica - hope you ok too
Claire - don't expect you've got time to sit at a computer & read all this stuff!! In fact, probably won't hear from you for the next 20 years!!   Seriously, really hope you're coping, must be quite a shock to go from no kids to 2 over night! Hope you're getting tons of support.  

Hi to everyone else too!
Must go, got to go into work to sort out the Literacy cupboard - couldn't actually open the door last time I tried! Will probably take all bloody day!

Big Mwahs,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all

Thanks so much for your kind words (as usual!!) am feeling a bit better today.

Julie.. your boss is unbelievable !!! How can she be so stupid/insensitive/evil! You've done the right thing by reporting her, this is harrasment and bullying! She needs to be given severe discilinary action. 

So proud of you honey for taking the step to report her. thanks for the pm and hugs... will send them back asap!!

Holly lovely to hear from you... glad the bloods are down to normal now. You've done so well to deal with all this... House sounds great as does the 10 yr anniversary holiday xxxxxx

Jess LOl at the hubbie forgetting her birthday... that's retribution eh!! Don't get lost in the cupboard xx

KJ hope there's good news on the phone... not that i'm discussing anything in particular!!!

Rachel  where are you?? 1 day to go... got it all crossed for you honey xxxx

Love to all not mentioned.. gonna go out in a bit and do some retail therapy!!

Love me xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a quickie..................

KJ - Hope it's good news about the girls    
Rachel - Looking forward to reading great news on Monday, lots of luck for testing over the weekend      
Julie -  &  can't believe anyone can be THAT insensitive! I think you've done the right thing & hope that your HR department does the right thing too. Also hope you feel better soon.
Jess -   at friends forgetful DH, bad luck eh! Hope you sorted that cupboard out!
Jilly -      for ec tomorrow, will be in touch over the weekend, with a bit of luck they might get the trolley round the wrong way & remove your tongue    
Moomin - I bet Megan is going to love her new food  hope you're ok too.
Claire -   for you   Hamish &   Eve, hope you are all settling into your new routine.
Starr - Sorry to read your news  please don't be too hard on yourself, there wasn't anything you could do. Thinking of you & your colleagues. Hope the retail therapy takes your mind off things. Any news on mom yet?    
Holly - "Putting up with me"     Glad all went well with your mom & that you got to have some quality time together. Glad that you are now out of the woods, can close the chapter & move on to new & exciting times     You must be so excited about the house plans & anniversary holiday, when is your anniversary by the way? Love as always  

 to all not mentioned. Claire texted me on Tuesday & was hoping to go home that day & sends you all her love. I'll text her over the weekend & see how things are going.

Have a great weekend all.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies !!

Rachel-hope your hanging in there ok hunny      been thinking of you loads 

Jilly-you all ready for e/c tomoz hun we will all be thinking of you loads   

Julie-I cant believe that woman   I think KJ is right,she ha got serious problems  good on you for taking things to the top,you do not have to deal with this stupidness.I reckon she is attention seeking and is missing the adult contact she had at work,bet you she isnt even planning on coming back even though she says she is-lets hope eh?? hope your cold gets better soon hunny

Holly-love your pic of your planned house,how exciting.You didnt sound patronisisng hun,just lovely and helpful as always  I am so glad that you can now draw an end to the terrible stuff you have been dealing with over these past few weeks hunny.Look after yourself

Starr-  really hop the retail therapy works hun.Can totally understand why it all got too much for you.Please take it easy and look after yourself,remember YOU come first not work. 

Jess-hope you sort that cupboard out chcik,sounds like your on a mission.

Catwoman-hope you and your precious bundles are ok sweetie.

Erica-hope your ok hun,pass on all our love to Claire 

Moomin-remember im only a text/call away when your MIL is there 

Kj-glad you enjoyed your love in   any news on the girls yet??

Candy-love the pic of J  

Sair-you ok sweetie

Cr-cant believe your little chap is nearly 1 !!!!

Love to anyone I have missed

Scan went well today,both babies are fine,great sizes,both breech but there is loads f time for that to change.Oliver thought it was really cool seeing them on screen and he was such a good lad while we waited cos we were there 3 hours.Quite ironic really that when we had the scan he was munching on a Jammie dodger and thats what we called the embies.

Nightmare down our road at the mo cos they are digging it all up,its such a mess and we had no warning of it before hand ggggrrrr.

Right must dash and get tea on

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps

jilly  for EC today   

kelly glad the scan went well, bet it was lovely seeing them again 

starr - hope you enjoyed your shopping..get anything nice?

rachel the suspense is killing me 

jess - hope you are safely out of the literacy cupboard  sounds like you had a luuurrvely romantic weekend, bless your dh. had to snigger at friends dh forgetting her b'day and your glee...mine would NEVER EVER forget my b'day either..hard to really cos ours are so close togther (2 days apart)

no news about the little girls..their sw has our details along with detail sof other prospective adopters and its in their hands now whether they are interested in us..maybe hear something next week 

i've caught the sick bug that was rampant at work this week so have been up half the night feeling ill and finally chucking my guts up.. had a mega lay in and feeling slightly better but washed out. was meant to be having a girly curry evening with friend tonight but not sure i'll be up to it 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

Just a quickie as still  no computer and am in library and nee dto be quick as will be kicked off here in a minute.

Claire - Fantastic news - so pleased for you.

Jilly -       for today

I haven't really had a chance to read back so apologies for anything else I have missed.

No good news from me though.  Started bleeding heavily on Monday an dstill going. It's been a bit of a nightmare with no computer and no FF to help me through!!!!!!  An just going to buy a test to be sure but think it is 99.9% definite BFN unfortuntaely.

Hope to pick up computer later so will post more then

Love Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh no Rachel   I am so sorry hunny.how unfair  Thinking of you loads sweetie,remember we are all here for you.     I was really hoping this would be the one for you.take care of yourself sweetie.

Kj-aww hunny,Ill again,what you like,hope you feel better soon chick!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw rachel so sorry to hear your news   and   i too was hoping it was your turn this time

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Rachel, I was so hoping this was the one, really feel for you having not computer access and having to tell us in the library (((hugs)))

Kim, how disappointing too, maybe she should have explained that when they first asked if you were interested  you have really been poorly lately, hope this is the last of it Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Computer back now - hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kim, kelly and Candy (and Molly of course) - thanks for your messages.  Stupid thing was that after being so negative at e/t I had by last Friday started feeling quite positive.  No idea why I started bleeding 6 days before test day as I normally have quite a long luteal phase.  Can't help thinking my body just doesn't like IVF - I'm still sure I get just as far on my own!  

Molly - I have bought a test just to be 100% sure (which I think I am already but I know the clinic will tell me to do it anyway).  I'm going to leave it to the morning thouhg as we have friends coming over in a bit.

Julie - On no - I think the cold is my fault.  I',m really sorry as it is a real stinker.  You're not going to want me at any more meets!  Hope you're ok.   to your horrid boss.

Starr - Really sorry you are having such a horrid time.  You don't deserve this.  

Big hello to everyone else and thanks for thinking of me.  I've missed my fertility friemds over the last week.  The library really isn't the best place for reading/posting!!!


Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Rachel honey so sorry..... was full of hope for you too... Why does this have to be so hard?? Sending you loads of love xx  

Kj you are a sickly one lately. Get well soon xxxxx Lets hope the sw call back soon with some news xx

Am feeling slightly better. Still full of flu and very tired. Sleep last night was scarce, but am feeling a bit more normal (i know when was i ever normal  !!) 
Went out wedding dress shopping with my friend this afternoon. The shop was so helpful ( and patient!!) She's finally decided on the most beautiful dress. It almost looks vintage. Very her. Just need to decide on those bridesmaids colours now (PINK) i say... she's still on green NOOOOOOO!!

Love to all

Me xx

ps Kel glad to see the bubbs are doing well XX


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rachel - I am so sorry Hun ..... was so hopeful for you as well.  Take care of yourself and glad to hear that you have got your computer back

Kim - Hope you are feeling better soon and hope you get some news soon about the 2 girls

Starr - you normal      actually are any of us     ?

Kelly - glad your scan went and big brother enjoyed seeing his little brother and sister.

Big hello to everyone else .....

won't be around much for the next week or so as have my MIL for the week, we are picking her up from Watford tomorrow and then taking her back next Saturday, I am so dreading it.  Going to hide the lap top in the bed room, so may be able to post when I go to bed.

Love to you all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Congratulations on getting 8 eggs, wishing you all the best for that all important phone call tomorrow, hope you are not too sore


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Rachel -      I am so sorry to read your news...was so hoping this would be your turn.  Take care of yourself..sending you lots of love.

Jilly - Fab news!!!  Congrats on your 8 eggs....I've got everything crossed for your phone call today.          

kj - Poor you feeling poorly again...really hope this sicky bug goes soon and you are feeling loads better.  Hope you get some good news from sw this week.

Moomin - Wishing you loads of luck with the dreaded MIL!  Hope it won't be as bad as you think...hopefully some night time posts here will keep you sane!

Kelly - glad to hear the twinnies are doing well.  

Starr - so glad you are feeling a bit better, hope you got a better nights sleep last night.  Fingers crossed for the right bridesmaid dress decision!

Jess - hope you didn't get buried alive in the Literacy cupboard!  

Julie - What a cow that woman is!  I didn't realise you were still getting grief from her.  Well done you for reporting her...definitely the right decision.  Hope she gets plenty of      

Hi to Erica, Holly, Molly, Candy, CR and everyone else...  

Jason and I braved it yesterday and went out looking for baby stuff!!  Think we have decided on the buggy (but not the colour!!) and the car seats.....just haven't ordered them yet!!!!

Take care all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Been a bit nervous about posting this but been convinced it's the right thing to do   

With the week i've had, didn't realise till friday that af was missing in action. Figured it was prob stress and she would show up. Well got to today with no sign, so had to buy the dreaded pee stick. 

Watched it and there was an immediate   

I'm amazed, scared, excited and a million more emotions at once. Been to the loo every few minutes for knicker checking. so far so good. 

Hopefully this one is for keeps.

Love Me xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Starr, what can I say, apart from       OMFG      you have had such a tough few months and this one just has to be for keeps, with all my heart, I am sending you the most amount of    sticky stick vibes    and  babydust  you promise us you will take it easy and try not to knicker check as much (I still do lol) congratulations Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fantastic news Starr!!! I am so thrilled for you. This is just so meant to be after the rotten few months you've had. Now do as Headmistress Candy says and take it easy and most importnantly enjoy  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


PS   to Candy for swearing


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening lovlies

Starr-OMG !!!!!! you must be totally shocked/stunned/nervous and excited,I am so happy for you hunny. Are you going to get an appointment with your gp to confirm it?? I agree with the lovley Candy,please take it easy. ps the knicker checking NEVER stops.so chuffed to read your news babe.

Jilly-fab news on your 8 eggs babe,any news yet??          

Moomin-hang in there with the MIL chick. 

Kj-hope your feeling better sweetie

Julie-hope you had a nice weekend hun,do anything nice??

Rachel-still thinking of you loads hunny  

Sair-well done you,glad you have started looking at stuff,enjoy every minute babe.

We have had a lovley weekend.Michaels sis who lives in Wales has sold her house and has put in an offer on one close to us,she is ssssoooo broody at the mo and his trying for a baby.anyway she wants to be back here for when the babies arrive.they came this weekend and we had a lovlely evening in with a big fat chinese meal last night.

Then today we threw a little suprise party for my sis and that went really well,all the family couldnt believe how huge my bump was and some of them even felt the babies move.

Right be back tomorrow after I have made Michael move loads of furniture.

Kelly


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

OMG Starr wasn't expecting that when I logged on, what fabulous news. Hoping and praying for a happy healthy pregnancy, you sooooo deserve it. Well done sweetie xxxx


Jilly been meaning to send you loads of       for your tx (bit late I know   ) but I can see that things have gone really well for you so far.      for the number of embies.  Big love sweetie xxxxx

   to everyone else, sorry been really crap recently, easy days and some not so easy, she is gorgeous though!!   

Just seen ur post Jilly, thats fab news, 5 is excellent!!! Sending you loads of love and luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - *OMG * congratulations I am so pleased for you, as is DH, (just told him!!). You have really made my day with your news. Oh I am so happy for you.

Make sure you look after yourself and take it easy.

Loads of love

M
xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Goodness me Starr,big congrats you you!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHH STARRRRRRRRR hunny!!!!!!!!  WOW oh WOW!!!!!!!!  A natural little miracle - believe in it and know you more than deserve this after everything you've had to deal with lately.  It seems so right and fair and something for your Mum to focus on too for the future.  Such great news!!!  A gazillion wishes and   for a happy, healthy pg and beyond 

H xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh starr i've just seen this and i have tears running down my face 

I am so so chuffed for you 

All our love Loobs and Katie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you all so much for all the lovely words.. you've made me cry     .
I really don't know waht i'd do without you all.

You're all very special      

ps only 2 trips to the loo since last message !!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well if candy can do it so can i
OMFFFFFG!! well i wasnt expecting such a fab surprise before bed, wont be able to sleep now 
oh starr i'm so pleased for you hunny..this is just the best news and i'm sending all the     and    and sticky vibes that will possibly fit down the lines. this just HAS to be the one

jilly - fab news too about your Fandabbydosy Five.. all the best for EC tomoz  

ooh gone all tingly

kj x

ps thanks for well wishes, am over the sickness, was zonked all day yesterday and woke up today totally back to normal thank goodness


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think I can be excused for just using the one F, KJ on the other hand though   lol


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh crikey!   Starr - that is just fabulous news hunny bun.  
         
This one's definitely for keeps and is just what you need and truly deserve! 
Lots of love and congratulations to you both.
Molly
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Rachel -   thinking of you sweetheart...
Molly
x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Starr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that is seriously just the best best news.  I'm so happy for you and sending you millions of sticky vibes. Look after yourself.

I did finally get round to testing yesterday morning but as expected it was a BFN.  So we went up to London and behaved very very badly for the rest of the day - lots of cocktails in a posh hotel, lots of food and a few cigarettes for good measure (Not something I've done for a long long time!).  I don't actually feel too bad about the BFN - I think I knew in my heart from the day of E/T that my slow growing embies just weren't going to make it.

Anyway thanks to you all for thinking of me - it really means a lot.

Hope you're all okay (Get well soon Julie)

Lots of love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Therapy sounds good Rachel, nice food and drinks, not so sure about the cigs though, can't imagine you smoking ... but then now I know what you are like with a rounders bat     ... I am truly sorry


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG Starr, that is just the best news!!!!! Congratulations to you!!!!


Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Just had to log on again

Starr-been grinning from ear to ear about your news hunny,told Michael last night after he put Oli to bed and he is chuffed to bits for you too. Would love to be there to give you a great big fat hug 

Jilly-Really hoping for a smooth and easy e/t for you babes,remember we are all here to keep you (sort of) sane in yor 2ww.

Kj-glad you feel better today hunny.

Julie-awww hunny,hope your tucked up and resting nicely in bed right now.Big hugs hunny bun.

Rachel-glad you have had a little blow out to make you feel better chick 

Big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel
I'm so very sorry to read your news  
Thinking of you & sending you a million  &  at this difficult time. Hope the light at the end of the tunnel shines brightly again for you very soon. Take care lovely.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww    that is just the best news & you deserve it so very much.
     
This really is meant to be    & what fantastic news to give your mom (    for her results too which must be soon?).
Wishing you a very happy & healthly pregnancy & beyond     
Hope your friend changes your bridesmaid dress to elasticated!!!
Kelly - Good to hear that your scan went well   bet Oli loved seeing his little brother & sister.
Molly -      
Jilly -               for et today mate, I've got a really good feeling about you   no pressure but you'd better keep the good news coming or else  
Moomin - I'm ok thanks poppet, hope you get on ok this week with your MIL    
KJ - Hope it's good news about the 2 little girls   
Holly -  You're such a darling, thanks for thinking of me.
Julie - Ah poor you, hope you feel much better soon lovely girl    
Sair - Hope you've finally ordered your buggy & car seats  time is flying by!!
Claire - Knee deep in nappies?  Hope you, Hamish & Eve are settling in & that we hear from you soon     

Hello   Shazia, Candy, Jess & all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Helloo All

Am grinning from ear to ear after reading your wonderful messages... ( esp re the elasticated bridesmaids dress!!) I'm very aware that someone else's good news can be a real mixed emotions for some of you... thank you all    

All ok today, spoke to the clinic today who have booked me a scan for 6 weeks.. next friday. Part of me doesn't want to step foot in a clininc again. I want this all to be as normal as poss. Does that sound mad ?? Will decide next week whether or not to go. 

Jilly glad the embies are safe and snuggly on board    

Kj ooh how frustrating to be in competition... Hopefully if they choose you it's because they're 'right' for you and vice versa.    

Julie hope you feel better soon honey, that flu is a killer eh.----> i think kj started it   

Kelly aww bless Micheal's sis coming to live near you... great for extra help though !! xx

Rachel  step AWAY from the **** girly !!

Love to all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jilly - great news hun, you've done good girl  

rachel, i am shocked, you dont look the sort to go out on benders..and **** too  clearly i've got you all wrong, and i'm usually such a good judge of character too  was thinking about you last night cos was watching the chronicles of Narnia (the most recent one) and kept looking at the character Susan and wracking my brains thinking who she reminded me of, took me ages but finally realised it was YOU!!

laters all, gotta get some dinner going, am rather whacked after a jolly good game of squash, wish Dh would let me win sometimes 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr I think you have to have an early scan to put your mind at rest, this time round, I paid for one at 10weeks as I didn't want to have an internal, not saying that you shouldn't  ... keeping everything crossed that you see at least one healthy heartbeat 

If he let you win KJ you wouldn't enjoy it as much as they day you really do beat him !

Jilly   

Hope you are ok Erica & Holly   

Wonder when our Catwomen will be home

Must dash, green curry almost cooked Cx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Rachel so sorry it wasn't your turn this time - hope you're ok, it really is such a crappy feeling isn't it - still you're in good company! 

Starr - OMFG too!! Can't believe it! It's not often we get a natural miracle on here!!  Must be a really strong egg & some mega potent sperm!!!
Really hope the scan will confirm the great news & will be another hurdle to cross off your list!

Jilly - fantastic! Been thinking of you loads - we're all really rooting for you!    


I need some help!! My VBF (who is a tad unreliable but does have 2 v lovely ivf kids, so she's forgiven!) ordered me 2 tickets for Keane at the NEC - I am certain the text she sent me said it was on Sunday - I went to collect the tickets from her tonight & they are for FRIDAY!!!

There is no way we can get to Birmingham for 7.30 on a Friday night (DH gets home from work at 6.30!!!)

Does anyone know anyone who would like to buy 2 tickets?  I can post them recorded delivery - please send me a PM with a contact no.  I think they were £24 each.

What a bummer, would like to go but just can't get there!

Anyway, must go, got shed loads of work & meetings after work each night & 3 hours of parents evening on Thu without a break - just what you need after being with 30  5 and 6 year olds all day!!!

Love & big mwahs to all!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS Molly - got the book the next day! WOW! (Have I already told you that? Am going slightly  !!!)


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh tempting jess, i just luurrrve keane, but sadly i cant make it to Birmingham by 7.30 on a fri eve either 
Ebay?

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to send loads of               to Jilly.  Hope those embies are snuggling in beautifully.

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

OMG Starr.......what fabulously, amazingly wonderful news!!!!!!!  I didn't get chance to come on yesterday so have only just found out.  I am so so so so pleased for you....you truly deserve this....this is definitely THE one!  

Make sure you take it easy hun...wishing you the happiest and healthiest pregnancy.

Jilly -             hoping your precious embies are snuggling down nicely.  Rest up and make sure you get lots of tlc from DH.

Big hugs to everyone else...

Love SARAH XXX


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Fab result       what did I tell you, 2 beauties put back & 2 subs on the bench absolutely perfect. Now you rest up for your 2ww      looking forward to great news on the 5th!
Rachel -  hope you're feeling as well as you can.
Jess - Enjoy all that work, meetings & parents evenings   
Starr -  how about a nice new ticker or profile hun  
Julie  - Hope you're feeling much better today & lots of     for your cons appt, hope it leaves you feeling positive & with a way forward.
Sair/Candy -     hope you're both ok.

Big  to everyone else. I lost 2½lb at ww thank goodness & I'm off to do a double class at the gym tonight  what a good girl!!!!!!

Have a good evening all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

If anyone else is toying with coming to the meet please vote now !!!

Thanks Cx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.new;topicseen#new

If all goes to plan, not sure how good you will be at rounders Starr


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all

Julie-hun I am so sorry your visit to the clinic was pants today!! How inconsiderate of them not to update your info first,especially when it comes to something so close to your heart.I really hope that you can now take some extra special you time with Lee esp on your hols and as you say you can look at the situation when you are both ready.Remember we are all here to see you through these times babe 
Sorry you are still feeling poo too,get plenty of rest  and as for you stupid boss,my god how far up her own   is she it sounds to me like she is seriously mental and off her rocker and looking for the sort of attention you most probabilly get normally.

Big hugs hun

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie -      to your pregnant boss and also to your clinic, I can't believe your clinic did not update your notes.  As Kelly says we are all here for you and we all love you.

Kelly - hope you are keeping well - can't wait for the weekend ..... MIL is hard work !!!!  I am so tired and so fed up, can't wait to take her back to Watford .... mind you she is off to London tomorrow for the day, so got a nice chill out day.

Right will be back next week.

xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie honey... how can a clinic not do something so basic as to update your file. After 3 m/c you are entitled to have investigations done, our doc would have referred us to st marys but he managed to get most of the them done there. 
Only you and Lee can decide the next step. I think a few months off, no worries and have some fun is the best thing you can do. 
As for the 'boss' i think she's in very dangerous water now and hr need to address her harrasment of you very seriously. 

Sending you loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 


Jilly so glad e/t went well. Look after that precious cargo !!   

Moomin enjoy your day of peace !!

Love to all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Julie - So sorry you had such a frustrating (and insensitive) trip to the clinic.  I wish Drs would take more time to really think how best to address someone's particular circumstances rather than just give you the standard response.  But, I think your plan is definitely a good one - enjoy the good things coming up and take some time to get yourself back on top form.    And   to your colleague too.

 to everyone else and special   to Erica on brilliant weight loss effort!

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Dear Starr

Just had to say congratulations on your perfect news. Wishing you all the best for the coming months.
love Jules
xx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi julie, i am really hoping that your cr*p treatment was at the canterbury clinic and not the tun wells clinic?!  not that it makes it any the better all the same.  mr r is always so personally involved you would surely never ever get this appalling treatment at the tun wells clinic.  can mr r offer any help/explanations to your m/c's?  so glad you and lovely lee have a nice hol to cheer you up.  and as for your x boss, gee, how more non-boss like behaviour is your organisation going to put up with??!!!  glad you are running a good ship captain angel     keep smiling lovely.

hi to everyone!!

kj/holly - how did you measure your prog cream?  the leaflet says to dose in teaspoons, but i think i am being too generous, loaded or level teaspoons?!  i am getting serious pms symptons a week early!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys
am very excited as have just got 4 tickets for the Isle of Wight Festival   only slight hiccup is campervan tickets dont go on sale till tomoz  so we've taken a bit of a risk..i will be on the phone at 9am sharp tomoz to secure them 

julie..your boss has a very high opinion of herself  stupid moo  sorry your appt wasnt very helpful. you will feel so much more ready for decisions after taking some time out 

CR, i erred on the side of caution with the cream, i found too much made me feel weird. my cream said 1/4- 1/2 tspn but might be a diff strength to yours. i usually did about a  pea sized amount, basically just a blob on my fingertip

rachel - hope you're doing ok hun 

laters all

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Starr - congratulations 
Jilly  -  
Julie - still can't believe your boss  & also to your clinic for not updating your notes.
Hello to everyone.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet on here, where have you all gone  
Julie - PM on it's way mate    
Rachel - How are you doing?  A little better I hope. Thanks for congrats, the weight seems harder to shift this time which is why I'm doing so much exercise  I shall reward myself with a FET, I'm sure other women get a new wardrobe of clothes  
Starr - Love the look of your updated profile  have you got any news on a scan yet?     
Jess - Hope you made the most of your library & enjoy parents evening  I presume you want your payslip with lots of zeros before the decimal point? 
Jilly -         

Big  to everyone.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm here Erica - just following (stalking!) you around the threads!!!

I reckon exercise is definitely the key - really tedious but worth it.  I went to the gym for the 1st time in months yesterday and feel so much better about myself already.  FET followed by a wardrobe of lovely maternity clothes sound like a good reward to me.  

Julie - Hope you are feeling better.  I still feel so guilty as I am sure it was me that gave you the cold...   I'm so sorry!

Starr - How are you feeling?  Have you felt able to share your news with your family yet?

Holly - You've been really quiet.  I hope all is good with you and that the house plans are coming to fruition.

Molly -    Thanks for all your support recently - it is much appreciated.  Hope you are okay.

Jilly - Lots more       for you.

KJ - Any more festivals lined up?  What about Glastonbury....that's always my fave, although tickets are getting more and more difficult/elusive.

Candy, kelly, Moomin, CR, Bunbun. Miss Jules, Jess and everyone I have missed -  


I have follow up appointment at the Lister on Tuesday and am going away to France for the weekend (lots of wine, no ****!!!) so am feeling much more upbeat about life.

happy weekends everyone

love Rachel xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel
Blimey, I'm trying to stalk you back   
Have replied on the other thread but just wanted to wish you a great weekend away  & lots of luck for next weeks appt      

Lovin' the sound of your reward, as long as the maternity wear is because of pregnancy & not too many muffins   

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Pregnancy, muffins and clothes - you deserve all three!!!  Thanks for the    

Ok - I'll stop stalking you now and will go and do some work...........or Richard and Judy??......no, work definitely..........

rachel xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya ... just a quickie as am expecting a friend soon.. was going out for a big pi$$ up, think i'll be just watching them now !!

Mum get's her re****s tommorow, so here's hoping the good news holds...

Love to all, all ok here.. will be back on tommorow to catch up !!

Love S xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one

Rachel-have a lovley weekend hunny and loads of luck for your appointment 

Starr-thinking of your mum loads,really hoping for good news for you all when the results come back  

Erica-wohoo get you and your fab weight loss.you go girl 

Julie-hope your feeling better babe

Catwoman-hope you and your 2 gorgeous bundles are ok cant wait to see pics

Moomin-yey nearly time to get rid of your MIL  be great to have you back next week 

Had a nice day blobbing with my big sis and niece eating bacon sarnies and choccie  

Seeing my other sis tomorrow,its her birthday so hopefully will be taking her out for lunch

hope you all have a good weekend

Kelly


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Starr -        for your Mum for tomorrow

kelly - have a lovely day tomorrow with your sister

Rachel xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening.

Thought I would pop on and say hi just for a bit of sanity     

Rachel - Hope you have a lovely weekend in France..... where abouts are you going?  Enjoy !!!!

Starr - hoping for some     news about your mum tomorrow.  How are you feeling?

Kelly - one more day to go !!!  More about it in a bit       Hope you have a good day tomorrow.

Jillypops - sending lots of     your way to as well

Erica - How are you?  Not working too hard I hope     

Candy - Hope you are feeling ok.

Sair - have you bought anything for those little twins yet?      

Julie - Hope you are feeling better      

KJ - Glad you got your tickets for you IOW festival.  We are away that weekend this year, we could hear the festival noise from our house and the IOW is 5 miles across the water from us     

Holly - hope you are ok       

All is ok here (I think !!!)  Have had MIL here all week from the States and shall we just say things have been majorly stressful.  Roll on Saturday when we take her back to her sisters      Sat here at the moment and no one is talking to anyone as the TV is blaring (she is going deaf) and the subtitles are on the TV.  Have had a permanent headache all week       She has had something wrong with her everyday, and she has been in this country now for nearly a week and still reckons she is jet lagged.  I have so had enough.  Escaping to bumps and babes tomorrow just to have a bit of me time with Megan as feel I haven't had much this week.

Promise i will be back again next week much happier !!!!

Love to each and everyone of you

Moomin
xxx

Oh and AF is due any time now which hasn't helped as have got major cramps and ((.)) ((.)) are agony to and feeling very PMTish


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya 

rachel you continue to shock me..booze, ****, rounders thug and now you're telling us you go to glastonbury! is there anything else you'd like to tell us, maybe that you're a belly dancer/stripper/nude model? have a fab time in France, but def lay off those **** 

moomin, poor you coping with moaning mil..2 days to go 

starr, hope the news is all good for your mum   have you told her your good news yet?

jilly, hows the 2ww going    

no news from SS   thinking that it must be a no go-er as surely the sw would have been able to make a decison by now  my very good friend who adopted her son 4 yrs ago was formally matched today to a little girl (18 months) so had an excited afternoon at hers when the news came through 

right must fly

love to all

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - great news about your snuggling embies and the little ones on ice too   Hoping for v good news soon               

Rachel - you   me too!  Have to add I had a dream that I threw away my healthy lifestyle and was in a pub smoking... it felt stragely good..  btw - I've NEVER smoked a whole cigarette in my life....!  Pleased you are feeling ok and that you have a great weekend coming up.  Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and hoping that you get some answers and a way forward 

Julie - thinking of you as always and am absolutely horrified your cons got it so wrong    Onwards and upwards and future forward, it WILL get better  and hope you are feeling perky and pink cheeked again too  

KJ - nice to be thinking of all the festivals coming up again... wooohooo!  Forgot to ask just now if you managed to get your camper tickets for IOW??  Snowpatrol were on in Akld last night... DH gutted to not to have been there, tried hard for cheapie airfares but nup...  Oh and I'm still holding out hope for you here for good news from the SW - EOTP!!! You know how sloooooow they can be 

Erica - wow how good are you?!!  Well done little you whittling away!!  Thanks for pm sugar - will get one back atcha soon  

Jess - if only... would love to have gone to Keane.... Did you manage to sell them?  Hope that cupboard is sorted and the rest of the week is all going ok.  Your parents' nights sound endless.....

Starr - loads of thinking about you going on here and got a big   on too!  Hoping for good news for your Mum today   

Moomin - almost there  

Kel - brilliant to hear all well with the twinnies! Enjoy your time with your sis!

Claire - can only imagine an emoticon that looks like you must at the moment.... altho no doubt Erica will manage to find at least 2! Am sure this one only goes a little way to realying how you are   Loads of 

Not much news from me but soz for being a slack mod once again Candy    It's a good thing we don't have too many issues on this board!!

All going ok.  Have booked our trip for our 10th Anniversary to Queensland for 10 days at the end of March.  Can't wait!!  House plans are under control and all else is ticking along nicely.

xx's to all not mentioned and as always

H


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Starr - Wow, wow, wow and hurray!!!!!  Well done and congratulations.  I'm delighted for you and as you said, hope the good news carries on with your mum.  

KJ - Sorry you haven't heard back about the little girls.  The waiting must be hard but somewhere out there is your little one(s) and they'll be really lucky to have you when they eventually come home to you.

Holly - Is that a pic of the house you're building?  It looks fab!

Rachel - So sorry about your last cycle.  

We're going to have a house full next week.  My bestest friend who has been living in Spain for three years is coming back to the UK   .  He's back for a visit next week then back for good in a month.  No more free holidays for me though    And my mum is coming to stay for a week too.  My friend and my mum always get really drunk together and talk rubbish so I'm sure they'll keep each other amused!!!

Moosey and Bertie are fine.  Moosey starts her new job in about three weeks so she'll have to stop sitting around all day watching daytime TV.  Uh oh - she'll kill me if she reads this   - although she does seem to know an awful lot about the comings and goings in Neighbours....  

Hi to Kelly, Moomin, Erika, CR and of course to Julie  

Loads of love VIL
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*BUNBUN*

Hope you have a smashing day

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
​


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Happy Friday everyone! 

Wow - this thread has got really busy all of a sudden...  lots to catch up on...!

Firstly, Starr - thinking of you loads today and hoping your Mum has good news to share with you today and that this upturn in good news with the surprise  continues for you all. x

Julie - Hope you're both feeling better soon sweetheart..  I was gobsmacked when I read that your clinic hadn't updated your file....how upsetting....  and you don't need them to pressurise you into more tx! Enjoy your break and your holiday. Hope  results all okay. x

Holly - lovely to hear from you, lovely. Been feeling really bad that I've not been more in touch... Will pm you soon, I promise.   Glad you managed to get through looking after your poorly mum....I had visions of you breaking her other arm if she didn't behave herself!  Holiday in Queensland sounds lovely and just what you need after the stresses and sadness of the last few months. 

KJ - Lovely that you were there to share in your friend's news, but I'm sure you a just a heartbeat away from being matched with a little one/ones so hang on in there!  Hope things are okay work-wise for you both... unsettling for DH to have talk of redundancies again...let's hope it's just rumours.  Exciting to be booking festival tickets again....makes me feel that summer's only just around the corner! 

Candy - hope all's well with you and that bump is growing nicely  ....have you told Jacob yet? Is he old enough to understand?

VIL - good to see you posting. Can't believe Bertie's growing so fast! What will you do when Moosey goes back to work? Is there a creche at work, or a nursery? 

Rachel - hope you have a lovely w/e in France and get some answers at your appt next week and can make some plans... 

Kelly - glad to hear all was fine with Jammie & Dodger at the scan.   How nice for Ollie to see the babies, too. x

Sair - hope all's well with you and the twinnies. 

Jess - glad the book arrived. Hope it's useful....if you are anything like me, when I filled in the questionnaire I ended up ticking most of the boxes  ...think I'm a hypocondriac!   Can't be long till your holiday now, is it? Hope you sold the tickets okay... 

Moomin - stay strong....not much longer to go and you will have your life back! 

Catwoman - hope all's well with the babies and that you have recovered okay and are just too busy to post!  

Erica -   - respect on the weightloss hun....fantastic! Jilly had better watch her  now! I too, hope you get rewarded with FET and new wardrobe (better than silver ticks or whatever they give you these days!  ). However, I'm hoping that DF will slip you some extra fattening sausage in the meantime! 

Jilly -         Hope your two little muffins are rising nicely in there.... 

BunBun - HAPPY BIRTHDAY  Any news on the adoption yet? 

 to Murtle. Pleased to read you are making plans for going again soon - new clinic all sounds very 

I am doing okay...not much to report....DH is much improved and we are getting on fine again...we are planning an extension and sorting out the power properly (probably a wind turbine) as I want to move the office to the barn/shed at home when my lease runs out in May. Waiting for a quote from BT to get a phone line put in too (they'll need to lay cable  so might be BIG dosh!). Also thinking of getting some chickens  and maybe a couple of   too! Sis has been doing well lately - still has the odd little wobble, but generally miles better! Phew.

Anyway, best get on.... 

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi again

Julie - that clinic sounds pants.  I was horrified that they hadn't updated your file before and they should be much more sympathetic about where you are at the mo.  Hope Angel is okay.

Molly - the barn office sounds lovely!

Bunbun - I'm copying from Murtle but Happy Birthday!!!!!

Love to all

VIL
xxx

PS  Thanks to everyone who asked to see a pic and sorry it's taken me months and months to do it but here's a pic of Bertie.  I'll leave it up for a bit but I'll have to reinstate Kermit eventually - I'm lost without him - ha ha ha!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - Oooooh pregnant, clothes & muffins  yep, I think we'd both settle for that! Have a fab weekend.
Starr - Thinking of you all, lots of         for your mom's results today.
Kelly - Bacon sarnies & chocolate, I wish  Hope you had a nice lunch with your sis & that she had a lovely birthday.
Moomin -  definately not working too hard today, it's POETS day you know  Not long now sweet & the MIL visit will be over. Blimey MIL & PMT you poor thing 
KJ - Hopefully no news is good news & they are just a bit slow     Congrats to your friend, lovely news about the little girl.
Holly - Your anniversary trip sounds fab  & how about this for a Claire smilie  I'll look forward to catching up soon, no hurry lovely. And yes Jess did sell her Keane tickets, to me, wohoooooooooo  I can't wait for tonight.
BunBun -       hope you have a lovely day.
Molly -  Ahhhhh it's a sliver seven for every ½ stone, I can't contain my excitement  Think I prefer your suggestion & shall reward myself with some fattening sausage instead! Good to hear that all is well with you & DH & you must be looking forward to your extension  And if you do get some  please can I nominate myself to pig sit, they are my favourite! 
Julie - Hope Angel is ok  & that you feel much better soon. Most importantly of all have a fabulous birthday on Sunday    lovely girl.
VIL -  yes, we are long overdue a Bertie pic.
Jilly -    &             

Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie
oooh erika, am sooooo jealous of you going to Keane tonight, but i spose i have had my fair share of them over the last couple of years..and will be seeing them again at thr IOW...sing extra loud for me when they do Bend and Break. have a fab eve 

aw bertie is GORGEOUS Vil, what a stunner 

laters

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooh at the mention of piggies.....

I've decided that i celebrated the wrong new year this year. Dec31 pants   Since chinese new year last sunday all good. An i'm a pig ( no jokes you lot!! )

Thanks for all who asked.. Mum got the all clear     . No cancer in her lymph glands, so no chemo. She just has to take tamoxifen for 5 years and have annual check ups..

I cannot believe it, i'm so happy and relieved. I think her 1st job will be to book that cruise they've been talking about since last year !!

All ok with me... was gonna keep it a secret.. but i'm such a blabbermouth that lasted about 5 mins.. think the whole world must know by now. Been to see my docs tonight.. I've been in a real dilemma about wanting to be 'normal' and not going back to the clinic for the scan and just booking in like a regular person. My doc understood this but feels i shoud go as they are specialists. he says that although they cannot change the outcome and what will be will be, this is a very special time for us and i deserve the best care.. So it looks like we'll be there next week!!

Anyway enough about me...

Kj aww about your friend.... I suppose this whole journey for all of us is about waiting... dosen't get any easier though eh honey... Sending you loads of love and    

Molly we'll be calling you barbara soon  (from the good life)  Sound like a great plan xxx   

Julie.. how's u brithday girl.. Got any plans for sunday ??  oh and lots of   to the insensitive clinic.. again xxxx  

Victoria... Bertie is gorgeous... what a little charmer... xx 

Erika enjoy Keane tonight xxxx  

Jilly hope you're resting up and keeping muffin 1 and 2 warm and snug xx 

Moomin, meant to say earlier... If richard can't get a word in then your MIL must never shut up !!  Hope you enjoyed your peaceful day xx 

Happy Brithday BunBun.. hope you got spoiled rotten xx    xx

Love to Candy, Looby ,Holly, Rachel, Kelly, Sair, Jess and everyone else...been a manic day and i'm shattered.... early night call i think, esp as i've got to work 2morrow boo!!

Love Me xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news about your mum starr..wow it is deffo shaping up to be a good year for you    

 bun bun

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Starr    

Wonderful news for you and your mum. I am so relieved for you both. Hope she enjoys the cruise...she certaintly desreves it.

I agree with the GP...you deserve nothing but the very best care. I think an ealy scan will help put your mind to rest and help you enjoy the next 7-8 months.

 to your mum

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Great news Starr - Bet they were over the moon at your news too   
Hope you feel comfortable with your decision, I agree you deserve nothing but the best  

Love to Molly   , KJ   , Murtle    and Everyone 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle you have said everything I wanted to, but better, so will just ditto Starr xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww thanks girls..... love ya  xxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - fab news about your mum.  This year is definately going to be your year.  Good luck with your scan .... your doctor is right you deserve the best treatment.

My peaceful day was heavenly but went by far too quickly.  Thank fully there is a big light at the end of my tunnel and taking her back to her sisters tomorrow.  Leaving here at 10am so only have 13 hours and 15 mins left here !!!!  But then she is back again in July


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie peeps,I am shattered and effl a lie down on the sofa coming v.soon

Starr-fanbloomintastic news about your mums results hunny,can feel how relieved you are just in what you type   glad you have shared your lovley news too   As for the scan your gp is right,you deserve the best.Roll on next week eh??!!

Moomin-love the new pic. Dont start counting down to the next time MIL visits its will make you depressed 

Loads of love to all,catch up monday

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Just a quickie....

Starr - I am so pleased to read your mum got the all clear...such wonderful news for you all and such relief.  As others have said, this is definitely going to be your year hun.  Much love to you.. 

Loads of love to everyone else...

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning


Well MIL has gone !!! In fact she should be at the airport now.  I have never been so tired as I was by the end of last week, it was such hard work.  Had a lovely weekend at my parents (well Saturday night anyway) then Megan went to her very first birthday party yesterday.

And that is when disaster struck..... feeling shattered, left the party and walked back to the car with Megan in one arm and change bag on the other and I missed the little kerb and went flying.  

Thank goodness I kept hold of Megan and although she screamed she wasn't hurt .... my god I would never forgive myself if I had hurt her .... but me now that is another story.

I have a grazed and very bruised right knee, grazed left knee and a very swollen painful left ankle (went over on it).  Was so glad to get back to my parents and I just      think it must have been the shock.  Couldn't even eat my roast dinner !!

Feeling better today although ankle is still very painful and is going a nice shade of blue/black !!!!  But hey at least I am at home and it is peaceful, just me and M.  

Will be back later, off to hobble out to the washing line with loads of bedding (how much did MIL use !!!)

Sorry about the Me post will catch up later

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ouch Moom, it must have been bad if you couldn't eat your roast dinner, one of my favs, glad Megan was ok (((hugs)))

Julie glad that Angel is on the mend, I must have missed your message Molly, will go and have  a look in a bit x

Found it Molly, I think Jacob is too young, especially to comprehend timescales, so although I do say careful of mummys tummy blah blah, I won't say much till week b4, great idea about the chickens, we have them (well not us personally) on the allotment and they are very friendly, not to mention the amount of eggs (yummy), glad to hear you  and DH are getting on better and the plans to move the office (fingers crossed)

Love to all not mentioned, must dash Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh poor  you moomin, what a shock.    to all your injuries... look after that ankle, keep it up if you can. glad megan was ok

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - Oh mate that is fantastic news about your mom     What a relief for you & your family, I'm soooooooooo happy for you all.   for your scan this week, I'm sure everything will be just perfect. The scan will put your mind at ease & of course it goes without saying that you deserve the very best of care   
Moomin - Ouch   you poor thing. Sending you lots of   hope you feel better soon. Thank goodness Megan was ok   & what a great new pic!
VIL - Bertie is just gorgeous   but then again you already know that.
Julie - Hope you had a fab day yesterday  
Jilly - Halfway there mate       
KJ - Keane were brilliant    I had a ball!
Jess -      

Lots of love to Holly, Kelly, Candy, Molly, Sair, Looby & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad you enjoyed Keane Erika, i think they are fab live, better than many. i cant wait till IOW to see them  you should get tickets  i met holly for the first time at a keane concert 

laters all
mwahs all round  

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

What a great  KJ when is it?
I've been to lots of concerts but it must be said that Keane was one of the best I've been to. They really were brilliant live  even DH enjoyed it & he's not a Keane fan! I had a really great night   (sorry Jess   ) 

Erica.xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi All


I have not posted on here for a while but I would just like to say thanks for the support in the past as we have finally reached the end of the road for fertility treatment. It has not sunk in yet that we will never have a wee bit of DH and me.

But after 6 years and 9 months of trying, 3 miscarriages, 9 months of Clomid, 3 IUI, 2 IVF and 1 ICSI we have no more avenues to try.

DH and my hearts are breaking at the moment.

Ali


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Ali

So sorry to read your news.  I know how very hard it is to make the decision not to have any more tx, but I hope with all my heart that it will bring to a close a very difficult chapter in your lives and will be the start of a whole new future for you both - whatever that holds...

Take care sweetheart,
Love and hugs to you both,
Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Erika, its 2nd weekend in June but you wont get tickets now except on Ebay as all sold out  glad we booked when we did...

Ali..i'm sorry you have come to the end of the road with ttc, you clearly gave it your all..dh and i gave up far earlier than you!! we are adopting now which we are totally commited to, was really not keen several years ago but we know that its the right path for us. after the initial heartbreak of deciding not to pursue any more tx we found the following few months of our lives absolutely liberating 

julie - yep i noticed those icons this morning  mine says talkative lol

jilly - hows that 2ww going    

hope everyones ok..anybody heard from claire?

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Dear Ali.... i'm so sorry that you've had to make this heartbreaking decision...

Sending you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Hey mine says domineering !!

Erika glad you enjoyed Keane... don't u find that last minute events are often the best.. no chance of being let down by months of anticipation !!  

Julie... how's u sweetie... Glad you enjoyed your birthday xx

Moomin.. love the swimming pic of you and Megan.. xx How's the foot.. sounded painful !

Love to everyone else... all ok with me.. have put the scan off till next friday... don't want to run the risk of ' oh it's a bit early.. come back next week!'  And a bit of putting it off too    

See ya xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi friends 

Ali - so wish you didn't have to make this decision but if in your heart you believe you must - then it's right.  Wishing you all the luck in the world with your next steps and may they bring you joy and happiness in a different and unexpected way 

Starr - BELIEVE hunny!  I know you don't want to 'tempt fate' but next week WILL bring you all that you have longed for - I can feel it!!  Am soooooooo happy to hear your Mom's news!!  It really is the best and things just couldn't be better for you right now.  Loads of  and a big 

Molly - yipee ^bouncin^ always fantastic to hear from you!  Great to hear things are going well and you've got some great plans with moving your office, a wind powered generator, a DP that's doin everything right  and a   too!  Also a relief that your sister has made such good progress during the year.  ooooh have been meaning to tell you - have heard that it's not uncommon to hear ghosts fart.... they even have a name.... Patrick Swayze  

Jilly - you are v v quiet so I'm thinking things are all good cos you've got those feet up            

KJ - no news hun?  Hope work is ok and you are back to 100% fighting fit    

Erica - go on go to IOW - it WILL be fab!!  So NOT jealous you had a blast at Keane - 

Julie - lovin those new star signs - they're hilarious!

Moomin - hope you got your washing done    Guess you won't be ticking off the days until July then....    Oooh and hunny, hope your bruises are healing well.  It must have been a nasty shock to have that fall while holding Megan.  Pleased you are both ok  

Rachel - how did you get on today hunny?  Thinking of you!!

VIL - hey there!  Love your Bertie pic - he's a darlin!!  Excellent to hear your new plans are almost together wtih the new job etc.  How are the garden palace grand designs coming on??

xx's to all not mentioned
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly  hey yours says 'moody'  no news ans yep am 100% well this week hurrah
starr can totally understand putting off scan, i think i would be the same

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah - I know can you believe that  - face says it all ha haa!!  Yours is on the button - 'specially the curious and talkative bit  

xx - yay you are better!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr totally understand, at least this way you know that they can't use the too early for heartbeat scenario and you will know one way or the other, fingers crossed x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Starr - I'm so happy to hear your Mum's news, you must all be so relieved.  Don't blame you either for postponing the scan - much better to be at a stage when they can see more/the heartbeat etc.  Still feel over the moon for you for your natural BFP................ 

Ali - I don't think we have ever "met" before, but I just wanted to say I'm sorry you have had to make this hard decision and really hope that you find yourself able to move on without too much heartache. 

KJ - Come to Glastonbury - the best festival in the world!!!!  Got to pre-register by the end of today though.

Julie - Belated birthday wishes to you...................hope you had a great day  

Jilly - Hope 2ww is flying by and that those embies are doing the business     

 to Holly, Erica, Molly, Jess, Candy, Kelly, Moomin, Sair and everyone else.

Had a great weekend in France - lots of wine but on my best behaviour otherwise!

Follow up consultation went quite well yesterday.  They weren't really able to tell us why our embies were so slow but think it was just bad luck as the sperm and eggs looked good and they fertilised well.  I'm a bit of a control freak and always want to know "why" but I guess I just have to believe them when they say there is no reason to suspect the same thing will happen next time and that they would be honest and tell me if they thought it meant any underlying problem.    She agrees that my main problem is most likely implantation/immune issues.  

The other news is that we thought we would lose our NHS go by going privately first but it seems we don't (allowed 2 private goes before having NHS) and they have contacted us about our first consultation which should be soon.  I still have a few reservations about the NHS clinic which I won't go into here but given that it is free and that the Lister is prepared to help us on the immune side of things at the same time I think we would be mad to turn it down (especially as we can't afford another go privately for at least 6 months).  Anyway, I'm embarking on a healthy eating/weight loss campaign as I want to feel healthier and lose some weight before summer comes.

Love the astrology signs..........don't normally read horoscopes but this is scarily accurate!!!  Self indulgent - very!, stubborn/determined - very! ............etc, etc

Have a lovely wednesday

love Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not a nice way to start the day yesterday Julie, hope todays journey in was easier, Rachel great news about the free IVF and that you can still carry on with the immune stuff along side C x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Ali - I'm so sorry to hear that you've reached the end of this road but I can completely understand your decision.  You've been through such a lot and I can understand why you've had to say enough's enough.  Thinking of you. x

Rachel - great news that you can still have a free go.  It must be weird to have to go somewhere away from the hospital you've been using but hopefully your hospital will help with the immune stuff and maybe it'll be your lucky cycle.

Holly - thanks for asking about our grand design/garden office/posh shed!  We're still waiting for the mortgage company to decide whether they will lend us enough money to do it...  Until then Jackie will just have to work at the dining room table.  Was I right in thinking that you're having that house built?  How's it going?

Julie - Is Angel still on the mend?

We had a dramatic weekend.  On Saturday morning a was carrying Bertie downstairs and fell from the top step all the way down.  Luckily I managed to hold onto him but I didn't manage to protect him completely and he ended up with a broken leg.    Having said that, he's doing really well and the doctor said it should be healed completely within two weeks because babies heal fast.  It was really horrible but I'm just so, so grateful it wasn't a million times worse.

Love to Molly, KJ Erika, Moomin (fellow baby dropper!), kelly, Candy and everyone else.

Love VIL
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

VIL  - OMG sorry to hear about Bertie , that is my worse nightmare falling down the stairs,  hope his little leg mends quickly for him and for the both of you.  Were you ok when you fell?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh VIL how awful hun, poor you and poor Bertie   like the doc says little bones are so good at mending, he'll be right as rain in no time. must have been a real shock for you, look after yourself 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

VIL - I hope little Bertie is soon all mended,big hugs to you too xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Sorry I have been away for a few days,just been so tired. I am trying o pluck up the courage to call my midwife as I have had some VERY light spotting a couple of times this week.The reason I dont wanna call is cos I am scared she will ask me to go to the pregnancy assesment centre and the thought that I might need an internal scare the ebbiejezus out of me. I had a really bad experience with one when I was pg with oli.that and the fact no one has been near my lady bits for a long long time   how daft am I eh??!!

Vil-awww poor Bertie   and poor you.Hop he heals very quickly ad hope your ok too.

Moomin-you too chick.have just replied to your pm   hope your not in too much pain.

Starr-totally understand why you have postponed the scan babe   hope your ok and the news is slowly settling in.

Huge hugs to all-will try to catch up v soon

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly my sweet get yourself down the clinic now, you and the babies are too precious to be worrying about an internal, just think what you will be going through when you give birth ! ... so yes you are being daft (although I do understand) , so get checked out please.

VIl what a fright, are you ok ? poor Bertie glad that it wasn't more serious xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Awwwwww shucks you guys - you're all so lovely!    Thanks for your lovely messages!

I've been working on an Excel spreadsheet all day and now my brain hurts!  Time to go home and eat biscuits I think!

Love to everyone

VIL
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kel... you been to the docs yet??  . Please get yourself checked out xxx  

VIL aww poor Bertie.. what a scare. Glad he's gonna be healed in a couple of weeks.. amazing how fast little ones heal. Hope you enjoyed your biccies xx  

All ok still here... today 6w1d is as far as i've ever got so here's hoping   

Got a day off tommorow  yipeee a lay in.. i'm shattered 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

I have kept a really close eye out for any more spotting but there has been nothing.I have been resting all evening and the babies are still moving loads. It was the smallest amount of spotting and it was only when wiping,was not enough to mark a pantyliner(sorry tmi) tbh I really think it was cos I did far too much yesterday.

It was too late to call my m/w but I have said to Michael that if I notice any more no matter how little I will call her tomorrow,sorry for worrying anyone

Starr-sounds like its going good to me babe,so happy you have got this far  and remember when yur body tells you your tired REST !!!

Kelly


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Kelly - Good to hear that the spotting has stopped.  My best friend bled on and off all the way through her pregnancy and has just given birth to a very healthy (and huge!) baby boy.  Hope you are able to get some reassurance though if it happens again   

Starr - Hope you are having a lie in!!        for next week's scan.

Victoria - Poor Bertie (and you)!  That must have been so scary.  I hope his leg heals very quickly and that you are okay too.  I loved his picture by the way - absolutely gorgeous!!!


Jilly - Some more         for you

Julie - Hope your week improved after horrible accident and Angel not being well.

Erica - Any news of your muffin eating friend and her two little muffins?  (Ooo-er, that sounds a bit rude!!!)  Hope you're ok too.

Moomin - Hope you've had a nice relaxing week after MIL's visit.  Always a nightmare, even if you get on with them (mine thinks I'm the worst "housewife" in the world so spends all her time cleaning, ironing for her poor neglected boy etc etc)

Molly - Hope all is well with you.

KJ - You too.  Glad you are feeling better.

Holly - How are the plans for the house coming on?  Building my own house would be my dream - I'm a bit of a Grand Designs addict.

Claire - Hope you and the twins are all doing well.

 to Candy, Sair, Struthie, Bunbun, Jess and anyone I've missed.

We now have an apointment through for NHS consultation - it's next Wednesday  .  Can't believe it is so soon - seems a bit too good to be true!  Anyway, I just want to get on with it now........................


Have a lovely weekend everyone

love Rachel xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

rachel - great news about your appt  i'm a grand designs addict too..did you see that castle the other night, wow, it looked amazing when it was finished 

kelly- glad all is well, keep a good eye on it all hunny 

jilly          

starr - more      for you  

off out into the garden for me in this lovely sunshine..dh has 2 days holiday so yesterday we went out buying stuff, water butts, bricks etc and today its gettting it all in place, and planting seeds as my order has finally arrived  meeting up for dinner with a couple from our prep group tonight which should be nice...and expecting call from sw sometime today  

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

KJ - I LOVED that castle!!  Thought the couple were a bit strange to start with but you have to hand it to them - they did it!  Hope call with SW goes well later       Enjoy the sunshine


Rachel xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow KJ -   with the social worker call.  Let's hope it's some exciting news!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ali 
I was so sorry   to read your post. That is an incredibly hard & brave decision to make. I don’t know what to say so will just send  to you & your DH & wish you all the happiness for the future whatever that holds for you both. 
As one chapter ends, a new one begins      

Take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - Domineering ooer, quick tempered too, poor DH!  I agree there is nothing like a last minute event it's so much more enjoyable.  for your scan next Friday, I'm sure everything will be great but understand your worries. Looking forward to good news & of course you're going further than 6w2d, this time you're going all the way!     
Holly - Have you got   it's sounding like it! Have a great weekend lovely girl  
Rachel - Best behaviour in France, yeah right  Good to hear that your cons appt went well & even better news that your NHS funded go is available now. Good luck for appt next Wed  & I'm sure there are ways around the things that are bothering you about your funded cycle. Well done with your weight loss  looks like your healthy campaign is off to a flying start. My muffin munching mate is still doing just that  she's had a ball on her 2ww!
VIL - How awful what a fright you had. Poor Bertie I hope he gets better soon  & how about you, did you hurt yourself? Hope the biscuits relieved your brain ache.
Kelly - Glad the spotting has stopped but make sure you get it checked if it happens again  Looks like you need to take things easier too, listen to your body, jobs etc can wait. 
KJ - Hope you got your garden sorted  enjoy your meal with friends this evening & lots of   for sw phone call. I've got a feeling that the thread is going to be filled with good news over the next week or 2.
Moomin - Hope you're feeling better after your nasty fall  & that you're enjoying the quiet after MIL's visit.  to Megan.
Julie - Hope you're ok fruit bat   thanks for pm will reply today, can't believe it's Friday but I'm so glad it is 
Jilly -       for blood tests tomorrow & even more              for results on Monday, oooohhhhhh I'm so excited  & I just can't hide it, I'm about to loose control & I think I like it   
Jess - You've gone quiet, you ok  Not  over your Keane tickets are you? 
Candy - Saw this & thought of you!  at the same time I saw this & thought of Jilly 

Molly - Lots of  to you, have a lovely weekend.

Lots of love to Sair, Looby, BunBun & everyone else, have a good weekend all.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

lmao Erica you do make us all smile x

Jilly     

Kim, do share if you hear anything, have fun in the garden, we (J & I) are intending a trip to the allotment when he wakes (V. late nap) Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry major rant coming up now* (please skip but need to vent !!!!) *          

DH's car has been in the garage since Monday night as his clutch bearing was going, and today had a phone call to say his car is ready and the bill is £400 ..... ok can cope with that ....

Now just been out in my car to go and buy nappies etc and my car was really sluggish, felt like it was losing power and generally not a well car .... so popped into the garage on my way home, and the first thing the guy asked me was were did I buy my fuel ..... reply Asda next door about 2 weeks ago ...... reply oh dear they have had the problem with dodgey fuel .... not impressed £100 for the part and then what ever the labour is ...... there is a slim chance it might not be that but the guy is pretty sure it is, so I am now car less until middle of next week, and I am sooooooooooooooooooooo fed up, could sit here and cry      The garage now has 5 cars in with the same problem

Sorry had to vent ..... will be back later


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy - Makes me happy if I make you   
Moomin - That has been in the news all week   keep your receipts because you can claim the money back. It has happened to so many people across the country that the TV has been telling people what to do if it happens to them. I know it's no consolation for being without a car for a few days   but at least it won't cost you   There is a helpline number, maybe you could look it up on the internet  The fuel has been connected to Asda &/or Morrisons. 

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

no news from sw  she was hoping to talk to the childrens sw but she hasnt been able to despite chasing him all day . at least she let us know, she is really good at keeping us in the loop...

moomin how annoying  but just think how fit you'll feel after a week of pushing the pram to places  we depend on our cars so much dont we...

kelly - hope alls ok, take care hunny

erika - loved the candy smiley 

had a great day acheiving things in the garden..been laying a weeny litlle patio for 2 chairs in a flower bed..sounds wierd but it looks nice honest..hang will try to attach a pic..hope that works, it'll look better when all the shrubs grow around the edges to soften it....anyway really pleased with it  also planted gazillions of seeds for this years crops

have good weekends everyone

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jilly

I am so sorry hunny,I was just about to do a long post and add loads of good luck for you but I just read your post. Life is so unfair and its always the lovely peeps that get the bad luck.I am ever so sorry that your first attempt was not the one.You sound so positive and determined and that will carry you through to your next go babe. Big hugs sweetie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Noooooooo I wasn't expecting that Jilly, I am so very sorry


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Jilly I'm so sorry Hun.  Take care of yourself, can't believe you sound so positive.

Love ya


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening peeps

Jilly- 

Candy-Is J all better now?? Hope so.

Kj-love the pic of your patio area.Did you ear from the sw?? 

Julie-enjoy your meal out hunny.

Starr-what day is your scan next week babe??

Moomin-flipping heck,I was only just saying to my sis today that I didnt know anyone hit by the petrol probs.Hope it gets sorted soon hun,as erica said keep all reciepts and do some research,maybe call your insurance company to see if they can help??

Rachel-wow thats a quick appointment,wishing you loads of luck sweetie.


Big loves to all you other lovlies hope you all have nice weekends

Well I have had no more spotting at all and feel fine and  babaies are moving loads.So I am just going to keep a real close check on things.

My family totally suprised me today (including Michael) they said we were going for a drive somewhere so I did not suspect anything at all and we ended up outside a private scanning clinic    They had all clubbed together and booked me an appointment to have a 45 minute 4D scan done with a dvd and pics to take home.So I got to see my babies today   

I blubbed my eyes out a guddun,was v emotional. Harry was all sleepy and kept hiding behind his cord but we got some lovely pics of him waving and stretching.Lilly was a right performer and kept smiling and moving for the scan. They both look perfect and they weigh a healthy 2lb 6oz already,both exactly the same sizes.And Lilly is head down,Harry is breech.

I had always wanted one of those scans but figured it was alot of money so it was such a lovley suprise.The sonographer said that it was one of the best twin scans she had done for a while and asked for our permission to use our images on their website. 

So enough about my day 

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww jilly, so sorry hunny    and 

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jilly - so sorry hun to read your news.  

Sending you all the             in the world for your next go.

Take care...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly sweetie am so sad to hear your news, can't quite believe how positive you sound. Best of luck for round two        

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

All this talk of being brave, Jilly you know you don't have to be with us, if or when it hits you, do talk to us, please don't stay away for fear of upsetting the thread etc as you won't, everyone hear, almost people here, me excluded, knows what its like to have a failed IVF and how devastating it can be.  All of that said, it is good to have a plan Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

PS Anyone heard from Catwomen ?


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww just popped on to wish Jilly good luck for 2morrows results, only to read your news honey. So sorry, like Candy says if/when you need to rant we're all here for you     Plan B sounds good though xxxxxx

Kel.. what a lovely suprise from your lovely family. Scan sounds great xxx

Moomin how annoying. The Morrisons and Tesco near me have stopped selling unleaded petrol too. Silicone apparantley !!

KJ hope the sw has good news for you soon. I'm amazed it all takes so long. Mind you, You must still be in the running for her to be keeping you posted xx

All ok here, scan is 12.20 on friday... still very nervous.

Right houses a mess, must tidy up, back later, love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Awww Jilly, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  I admire you for being so positive.  All the same, make sure you get lots of   from dh and take some time out to relax and recover. It surely must be our turn next time.

Jx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi girlies

Just a quicky to send lots of love to Jilly.  Really sorry it didn't work out and it's great that you're looking forwards but it's okay to be p*ss*d off too    Glad you managed to have a few drinks   

Moomin - we think we might have the same dodgy petrol problem.  Moosey's taking the car in today.  We didn't keep the receipt though and we paid in cash so no proof.    Oh well...!!

Went to a lovely wedding at the weekend.  The weather was great and I was outside in a teeshirt for over an hour without getting cold.... in March!  I got all choked up when the bride and groom walked in and then they exchanged vows they'd written themselves which pretty much finished me off - soppy old cow!  Anyway, it was lovely!

Better go but love to everyone,

VIL
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly My Muffin Munching Mate    

You already know how I feel, what I think so here you are...............
                                                                                                                       for your next tx cycle, 2nd time lucky or maybe even a natural before you get there  
Lots of love & a few   because I'm not having you tell me off again for being sad again!

Thinking of you & always here.

Erica


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Awww Jilly - I'm SO sorry to read your news... 
 and loads of                for next time sweetheart.
 from Molly
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi Everyone 

jilly, you sound very together, your night on the  sounded just the ticket

hope everyone else is fine and dandy. we had a lovely weekend, pottering away with jobs inside and out,eating lots of nice food and went to see Hot Fuzz yesterday afternoon as it was so rainy..was brilliant, very funny, highly recommend.

got a really full on week at work this week, in fact the whole month is stacked. little heffalump is very poorly indeed in hosp at the mo, they dont know whats wrong with him but he wasnt a happy chappy at all today..another loooong day there with him again tomorrow..unless he is transferred up to London which i suspect might happen if he doesnt improve, in which case i'll be trekking up there instead... ho hum

no news from the sw.....

right off for a 'game' of squash...

love to all, mwahs   

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87127.new#new


----------

